# What's Inside Your Medicine Cabinet?



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

If the following wondering souls, are lining up tabs of alegra, robitussin, tylenol, pepcid ac's, and many other acid dissolver's... then you may sit there and consume those creatures for sickness!

But, if you have a special novelty for the joys in life... and wish to humor us or possibly amaze us with the ingredients you hold truly, then I say it wth "guts" like Bill Murray... and reveal the stash that provides omnipotent and valient effort's for you!

If we can all get a contact high, it'll be deeply appreciated!

P.S- pictures of my own lovely will be posted tomorrow, so stay tuned


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

Come on ladies and gent's.... I know you guys have some fat stashes... and there is nothing as flashy as drug porn


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> Well mine is full of crack of course!!!!
> 
> no but seriously nexium, pepsid, pepto bismo, laxative (yeah we got stomach issues here) visine, claratin, benadryl, midol (wife), zicam, afrin, aleve, ibruprofin, tylenol, Lortab 7.5, oragel, bandaids, neosporin.


Hehe thanks for walking me down your phamacuetical aisle... but I was talking strictly about illicit drugs muhahaha


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 8, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hehe thanks for walking me down your phamacuetical aisle... but I was talking strictly about illicit drugs muhahaha


lol, i misread your first post... i thought you had listed your actual medicine cabinet... lol now i see. 

well at the time all I have is about $200 worth of rock (probably the reason im reading posts wrong lol), but that number is getting smaller and smaller... but in a week things will change lol

oh and ive got my 4" peyote in tits planter pot, but not gonna use that medicine...


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah im about to get flamed hard, but im ok with it... hel my name says it all...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

grow space said:


> I am scared of this thread !


Ha, no need to fear ndanja is here 

A lot of people will be getting contact highs from this thread


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

ok well my list i short and ive included so prescriptions too thay are illicit because their not prescribed to me.counts right?flexeral,loratab,soma,adderall,2ci,mdai and a variety of mjineapple express by g-13labs its great stuff even if it was flamed for stealing the name from the movie,super lemon haze,moby dick,and kandy kushxskunk(that was my fav from the xmas give away).o yeah and it shrooming season here sooo theirs lots o that around!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> ok well my list i short and ive included so prescriptions too thay are illicit because their not prescribed to me.counts right?flexeral,loratab,soma,adderall,2ci,mdai and a variety of mjineapple express by g-13labs its great stuff even if it was flamed for stealing the name from the movie,super lemon haze,moby dick,and kandy kushxskunk(that was my fav from the xmas give away).o yeah and it shrooming season here sooo theirs lots o that around!


Yeah, good ole painkiller prescriptions count 

Not too shabby of a list. But there's a heap more to come!


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

methylone is to be added was just reading another thread suggesting the mdai bkmdma mix could be nice?i do love me some methylone too either way win/win!my cabinet goes thru cycles and mdai came in as methylone went out.still havent tried the mdai i planned on caffeine or adderall to mix with?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> methylone is to be added was just reading another thread suggesting the mdai bkmdma mix could be nice?i do love me some methylone too either way win/win!my cabinet goes thru cycles and mdai came in as methylone went out.still havent tried the mdai i planned on caffeine or adderall to mix with?


I see you enjoy personally made concoctions! Heard good things too about mdai and methylone... but that's too trivial for my cabinet. I have an abundance of molly that just blows everything else away...


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

lucky you.i guess i dont have the determination it takes to find it.or the connections.i hate new people.only with mdai and yes sir it will be an educated decision what i decide to mix!everything in my cabinet is for personal use only very few exceptions.morally,personal use and liability.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> lucky you.i guess i dont have the determination it takes to find it.or the connections.i hate new people.only with mdai and yes sir it will be an educated decision what i decide to mix!everything in my cabinet is for personal use only very few exceptions.morally,personal use and liability.


A responsible, dignified tripper I like that! I'm scientific to the motherfucking "mg" when it comes to my drugs


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 8, 2010)

"my drugs" is right not for sale their mine.get ur own!


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 8, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> ...well at the time all I have is about $200 worth of rock...





realcrackhead said:


> yeah im about to get flamed hard, but im ok with it... hel my name says it all...


wow this has been up on this forum for like 6 hrs, and no one has started talking shit about how bad it is to do crack yet...lol im amaazed. usually if smeone thinks about coke on here the pure pot heads come with torches and pitchforks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> wow this has been up on this forum for like 6 hrs, and no one has started talking shit about how bad it is to do crack yet...lol im amaazed. usually if smeone thinks about coke on here the pure pot heads come with torches and pitchforks.


No one protested because I guess they thought you were bullshittin' about those crack rocks lols... go trade that at a pawn shop


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 8, 2010)

haha^^ ive only got a 20 sack and less than an ounce of assorted mushies. one ambien. is any of that even considered illicit?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> haha^^ ive only got a 20 sack and less than an ounce of assorted mushies. one ambien. is any of that even considered illicit?


It's illicit alright... minus the budskies though haha... you got local sheriff's smoking that shit


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> No one protested because I guess they thought you were bullshittin' about those crack rocks lols...


lol, yeah your probably right. im probably one of the few crack smokers out there that talks about i so candidly. lol although i usually dont talk too much about it here because of the previously mentoned. but hell i a responsible crackhead, lol. I make good money, pay all my bills, dont steal and pawn... and still smoke it alost every day lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah yes let the pictures flow... I can roll around in that dmt and become "Gold Dusttttt" from WWF 

If i'm not lazy enough i'll be providing some brief photos of my "illicit's"


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

its not that hard to post a pic... come on stoner.

im the only one who posts pics here...

this is gone but it was alot of fun...






waiting on some 2c-b combined with molly.. ill post a pic of that when it comes in.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> its not that hard to post a pic... come on stoner.
> 
> im the only one who posts pics here...
> 
> ...


 Patience's friend, patience! Getting a shipment in... so I kinda wanna wait until I have the icing on the cake


----------



## shepj (Sep 9, 2010)

"The Sand" MDMA
(off-white) MDMA
2C-C
LSD-25
JWH-250

Soon to have:

JWH-210
JWH-018
Mephedrone
5-Methyl-MDA
(and hopefully) Mushies


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> "The Sand" MDMA
> (off-white) MDMA
> 2C-C
> LSD-25
> ...


Kudos! We'll be having a little game called "Name that Drug!" A picture will be presented and you'll have to guess the contents... this should generate some laughs and smiles!


----------



## leirlic (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;4PlYJlCk-7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PlYJlCk-7A[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

"blue buddahs"






got new hits but i gotta take a pic of em... i think they are the wiley coyote print.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

shepj said:


> "The Sand" MDMA
> (off-white) MDMA
> 2C-C
> LSD-25
> ...


lets see some of those sir....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> lets see some of those sir....


Second that decree 

Oh man I think my WoW is stronger then the bikes and buddhas.... and I might stay there stronger then the grey shivas 

... and dude, did I ever have fun in thee SAND! Eye wiggles like a motherfucker...


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Second that decree
> 
> Oh man I think my WoW is stronger then the bikes and buddhas.... and I might stay there stronger then the grey shivas
> 
> ... and dude, did I ever have fun in thee SAND! Eye wiggles like a motherfucker...


dam dude your WoW must be very good then... the sand is amazing, some of the best moll ive ever come across.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> dam dude your WoW must be very good then... the sand is amazing, some of the best moll ive ever come across.


Foshow.... no fuckin' doubts about that... the sand and the sand only, is my new motto!

Put it this way.... two Wow blot's sent some veteran trippers to the hospital.... they underestimated the power and took 3 hits


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

damm thats kinda scary. i dropped 2 multicolored shivas at warped tour and i had to be babysat for about 5 hours, almost lost my mind. lsd is no joke, respect the chemical.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> damm thats kinda scary. i dropped 2 multicolored shivas at warped tour and i had to be babysat for about 5 hours, almost lost my mind. lsd is no joke, respect the chemical.


Exactly, respect it for dear life! Its because some people are accustomed to taking 3 for a mediocre trip.... they hardly have the luxury of a one time all hitter


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

yeap, you never know how much could be on that one tab unless you test it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> yeap, you never know how much could be on that one tab unless you test it.


We warned those fuckers though... but they thought I didn't know my shit... who's a fool now


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

This is just a little teaser for all you psychonaut fanatics. I'll be sharing different A,B,C's of Mr. Shulgin's tikhal and pikhal creations in the next few weeks... 

On board we got:

The first shot is what I work with on a daily basis. It's my prevention kit as I like to sometimes call it. It weighs my chems and lets me know exactly what I'm consuming. You all should invest in safety precautions, its the smart thing to do!

Now let's get to the juicy part.

Probably the most powerful mdma (pure molly) you'll ever come across. Around town it has been knowned as the Almighty Sand as it has resemblance to sparkly sand... wouldn't we all the love the beach more if it was full of this type of sand instead of BP's crude oil! Secondly, some very powerful Brazilian cubensis aborts. Some residual 2c-i that I've had for about a yr. now. Random quantities of mdpv and mephedrone for any of you who are meow meow fiends lols... and lastly a vial of pure xanax powder... that would probably put 1000 heads to sleep... since all you need is about 1mg to feel good effects... and I have about 1500mg's in there 

More head candy to come in the next few weeks, so subscribe or glue your ass to this thread!


----------



## 562FireK (Sep 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> This is just a little teaser for all you psychonaut fanatics. I'll be sharing different A,B,C's of Mr. Shulgin's tikhal and pikhal creations in the next few weeks...
> 
> On board we got:
> 
> ...


Oh maaaan, my mouths gettin all watery. Lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

No need to have a water bottle around, you got a gulp of saliva to swallow son 

Ah yes I forgot to add my WOW to the pic list... that'll go up on the next exclusive photo shoot! When we gonna kick it 562K! The sands awaiting for ya


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 9, 2010)

subbed and drooling


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Theres more to come. By the time I'm through... I'll have about 5 peeps jizz there pants! The secret is in the pudding


----------



## Coreyhulick (Sep 9, 2010)

has any of you guys done 2-cb, its the worst too snort a thought my nose was melting cuz that stuff but awsome high though


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet but two of my really good friends swear by it and I was with one of them when he took it it seemed like it was good


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Coreyhulick said:


> has any of you guys done 2-cb, its the worst too snort a thought my nose was melting cuz that stuff but awsome high though


Yes had a good amount of 2c-b a few months ago... great experience! If a lsd trip could be condensed in 4 hr's that's how it will feel like.... like a mini episode of good acid! I snorted about 8 mg's and didn't feel no burn.... so it varies within people and the purity of product I guess. The body high is triumphant and the close eye visuals are just so freaking fantastic, constanly white light bombarded me like spoonfuls of ephiphanies... completely and utterly Amen like! Oh hell bromo mescaline


----------



## sven deisel (Sep 10, 2010)

hmm what all is in my toybox some dif greens, hash, honey oil, hits, boomers, 2cc, 2ce, 2cp, 4acodmt, jwh 018 and 073 and a couple rolls and i think thats it


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 10, 2010)

nice stash ndanger


----------



## 562FireK (Sep 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> No need to have a water bottle around, you got a gulp of saliva to swallow son
> 
> Ah yes I forgot to add my WOW to the pic list... that'll go up on the next exclusive photo shoot! When we gonna kick it 562K! The sands awaiting for ya


Will definitely hit you up bud. It's been hard with my relatives coming over this week, they've deffff been overstayin their welcome. Haha


----------



## p[urple (Sep 10, 2010)

floridasucks said:


>


drool


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's a piece of art isn't it!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 11, 2010)

OH man DMT


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 11, 2010)

hah just got in a gram of the sand mixed with 2c-b and 25gs of ghb. party time


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 11, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> hah just got in a gram of the sand mixed with 2c-b and 25gs of ghb. party time


Please lad do tell of the trip experience... really tempted to try that mixture out. Many reports speak highly of it... and oh the subtle effects of liquid ecstasy aka ghb


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 11, 2010)

yea you will hear my trip report when i try it out. you know anyone who has tried the mix?

ghb is nice, i tried 1700mg for my first time. i could have done more tho, glad i didnt over do it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 11, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> yea you will hear my trip report when i try it out. you know anyone who has tried the mix?
> 
> ghb is nice, i tried 1700mg for my first time. i could have done more tho, glad i didnt over do it.


Ghb can be ugly in higher doses... good you started low!

I'm afraid not... but all reports again sound very promising.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 11, 2010)

yes it can..

my girl just took 1600mg. she weighs 109, i weigh 135. i think that should be good for her first dose. let you know how it goes...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 11, 2010)

Ghb.. Is it good? i looked it up so i know what it is, but what are the effects like to you?


----------



## zerran elar (Sep 12, 2010)

3 Opana 5 Irs (good for the ole spoon) and a Opana 20 Er. Gotta love those painers


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 12, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Ghb.. Is it good? i looked it up so i know what it is, but what are the effects like to you?


i'm his girlfriend and i took 1800mg and it was very euphoric like mdma i didn't feel nauseas at all because i ate a whole meal beforehand and i did not drink any alcohol at all it can make u go unconscious it i didnt feel dizzy just happy n drunk. also i was sick and the g made me feel alot better.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 12, 2010)

Awsome sounds pretty sweet have to look into that some more thanx for the input


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 12, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Awsome sounds pretty sweet have to look into that some more thanx for the input


Hence why GHB is phrased liquid ecstasy... had about 5 grams two months ago... but that is long gone 

Oh opana's are very rare painkillers... I got about 300 oxycodones... kills righteous pain haha


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 12, 2010)

I used to be extremely addicted to oxycotton no less than 120 milligrams just to start the day, I got them for free so money was never an object with this drug, went threw withdrawls in jail and now any strong painkiller just brings back the "illness" for me.... sucks.....sorta


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 12, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I used to be extremely addicted to oxycotton no less than 120 milligrams just to start the day, I got them for free so money was never an object with this drug, went threw withdrawls in jail and now any strong painkiller just brings back the "illness" for me.... sucks.....sorta


Dude really for free.... oxy's are more expensive then ecstasy nowadays. That's why you became an addict los... because they were free 

But addiction is all a state of mind.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 12, 2010)

yea I mean if they had cost me the price they are now never would have happend
you seen what they do now to keep people from blasting them?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Any drug has the potential to do anything... it's your will to stop that consequence!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2010)

was inside my medicine cabinet 






DXM


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dxm and the first one is? Hmm, I rather stick with Special K!


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 13, 2010)

whats the first pic? crystal? idk because ive never even seen that shit. but in my cabinet i have marijuana jwh-018 and sometimes lsd. cant wait to get some shrooms and dmt.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah mushrooms is a normal for me! That's in stock full swing... 

An oz. of dmt will be gracing my presence soon


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 13, 2010)

is the yellow lsa maybe?


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2010)

the first pic is dmt


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah some more dmt on the psychedelic richter-scale! Bountifuls of it, you possess... the natural element of dimethyltryptamine... i fuckn love saying that word!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 14, 2010)

check out this honey oil i made last night...












and this is what we smoke it out of... gotta have the oil dome.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy mother of moses... that's some righteous oil you got there... I can feel the cerebral high from here


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 14, 2010)

ahhh the old oil dome!!! Beastly florida.......someone knows how to toke it up.....this is becoming my favorite treat!!


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 14, 2010)

and the sideways perk is sick....such nice rips!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2010)

For sure.... I remember that goo you gave me, so nice and citrus like


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 14, 2010)

Older pic buts syill yum....... Heres 2 grams ketamine, some sour d and lemon skunk. Lemon was sooooo yum. And last but not least 4 fatty tabs of mesc, Enjoy cuz I did


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 14, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Older pic buts syill yum....... Heres 2 grams ketamine, some sour d and lemon skunk. Lemon was sooooo yum. And last but not least 4 fatty tabs of mesc, Enjoy cuz I did


Bit fuzzy with the pics... but nice little stash... always nice have different marijuana strains! Tabs of mescaline... sorry buddy... no pills contain mescaline... whoever told you that just juked you!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 15, 2010)

a heap more than that? dam thata gotta be awesome . haha cant wait to see that post.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 15, 2010)

Im going on thirty dude, Im far from getting juked there buddy. No one said pills I said tabs of mescaline. And it happens my buddy is the one who made these off his san pedro's. So I decline your expert opinion dude.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2010)

I preffer putting mesc in capsules too, frig it is more bitter than molly. I get about 200mg into one.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 15, 2010)

Most bitter shit EVER lol me and my lady tried to chew the first tab and said fuck it ! We just swallowed the pieces with water.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry, I was under the impression that they were pressed tabs like mdma or microdots of that manner. Just hate it when people said I took a hit of mescaline or tablets... I'm like no tab contains 300mg of mescaline


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 15, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Most bitter shit EVER lol me and my lady tried to chew the first tab and said fuck it ! We just swallowed the pieces with water.


Could we get a clean, crisp photo of that mescaline.... the money maker shot


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry the tabs are gone and I only took that shot cuz I posted it on my Herijuana grow journal. It look like some jellys of dose. Little green gel tab looken bits in a square of four. Plastic hard. Two apiece is what me and my old lady munched and next time I may just do one. They were potent and the rip as very intense. Kind of speedy thats why I may do one next round see if I cant slow it down a bit lol. 

Before I went to the joint like 10 years ago I was REALLY BIG in the rave sceen. Mainly jungle and D&B no trace noodle shit I was a B Boy. But my main plug hooked me with these purple hearts. He hit me for 35 a pill I got like 30 of them. I was told they were cut with mesc and were cream. He was my boy and a heavy business partner so I got them as personals for me and the crew. Man these pills were intense with a awesome rolls and that speedy intense mesc high. No I never tested them but have been a unkie per say lol for many many many a moon. Sooo what i'm saying is don't discredit the possibility of someone getting there hands on some dank ass pills like I possibly did.

Good post by the way. I took offense to the greeting buuut Im over it and thinking of the yum yum pics. Ill have to round up some of the goodies I'vegot lying around for pics. Peace everyone.

PS just got my journal running again so if your all bored take a peep. Ill update the video tour tonight.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 15, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Sorry the tabs are gone and I only took that shot cuz I posted it on my Herijuana grow journal. It look like some jellys of dose. Little green gel tab looken bits in a square of four. Plastic hard. Two apiece is what me and my old lady munched and next time I may just do one. They were potent and the rip as very intense. Kind of speedy thats why I may do one next round see if I cant slow it down a bit lol.
> 
> Before I went to the joint like 10 years ago I was REALLY BIG in the rave sceen. Mainly jungle and D&B no trace noodle shit I was a B Boy. But my main plug hooked me with these purple hearts. He hit me for 35 a pill I got like 30 of them. I was told they were cut with mesc and were cream. He was my boy and a heavy business partner so I got them as personals for me and the crew. Man these pills were intense with a awesome rolls and that speedy intense mesc high. No I never tested them but have been a unkie per say lol for many many many a moon. Sooo what i'm saying is don't discredit the possibility of someone getting there hands on some dank ass pills like I possibly did.
> 
> ...


Dude I take whatever I said back. Come on now... speedy mescaline pills... I too was in the rave scene and seen my share of stupid ass e-tards say my pills are laced with lsd when in fact they were rc chemicals like: 5-meo-dmt, amt, dox compounds. Test your shit before believing what people say. If they were purple hearts they may have been the notorious mda tabs. Not trying to discredit your story, but I'm a firm believer of what I've read and concrete facts.. and none of your points add up!


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Before I went to the joint like 10 years ago I was REALLY BIG in the rave sceen.
> 
> He hit me for 35 a pill I got like 30 of them. I was told they were cut with mesc and were cream. He was my boy and a heavy business partner so I got them as personals for me and the crew. Man these pills were intense with a awesome rolls and that speedy intense mesc high.


Apparently you were not as big as you thought you were if you honestly thought for more than one second that there was Mescaline in a roll.


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 15, 2010)

ANC said:


> ... frig it is more bitter than molly....


when i was younger i found a wierd taste cheat for eating fresh peyote my friends had around... cuz i just cant stand the bitter taste.... anyway your gonna laugh... take your fresh cacti, cut it into edible strips... put it on a plate... then spray the shit out of it with reddi whip.... (if you can use reddi whip without sucking all the NO2 frist...lol) anyway, i dont know why i tryed it... but totally neutralized the bitter... I posted this in DF recently, but chaned the facts since everyone jups your ass there for eating peyote... even though the true story happened years before i know about the dire situation of mescalito... and im in s. tx, so the fresh ones arent too far away...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you want to preach some more about your good ole days... getting totally smashed on those litte hearts known as mescal


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> when i was younger i found a wierd taste cheat for eating fresh peyote my friends had around... cuz i just cant stand the bitter taste.... anyway your gonna laugh... take your fresh cacti, cut it into edible strips... put it on a plate... then spray the shit out of it with reddi whip.... (if you can use reddi whip without sucking all the NO2 frist...lol) anyway, i dont know why i tryed it... but totally neutralized the bitter... I posted this in DF recently, but chaned the facts since everyone jups your ass there for eating peyote... even though the true story happened years before i know about the dire situation of mescalito... and im in s. tx, so the fresh ones arent too far away...


I can credit that fact homeboy... peyote buttons were prevalent in that area... but lols, cool whip as a chaser.... wow you outdone yourself on that one


----------



## buddygreenpgh (Sep 16, 2010)

all i have in my medicine cabinet is jwh-018 and adderall. not much fun


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2010)

Eating Peyote? No Problem! Just have some Miracle Fruit!

(Nah, for real: Synsepalum dulcificum)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Gotta look into that miracle fruit... thanks shep!


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 16, 2010)

shepj said:


> Eating Peyote? No Problem! Just have some Miracle Fruit!
> 
> (Nah, for real: Synsepalum dulcificum)




hey thats cool, thanks shep... i never heard of it...

have you tried it with that speciffic bitter of peyote?


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> have you tried it with that speciffic bitter of peyote?


nah but I am sure it would work.


----------



## rucca (Sep 16, 2010)

i had some purple hearts last year, they felt like piprazine or whatever.... currently in my med cabinet there is a red diamond, some gs up hos down, 2 peices of paper, and a tiny bag of dmt

edit: forgot the best part... the red diamond my girlfriend just found in the laundry. it made it through the washer and dryer lol


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 17, 2010)

rucca said:


> ...currently in my med cabinet there is a red diamond... the red diamond my girlfriend just found in the laundry...


pardon my ignorance, but I am old... What is a red diamond, some type of xtc pill? (xtc and mdma is one of the very few drugs i havent tried yet, but hope to soon)


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

crackhead....just to clear up one thing ,xtc is mdma. Mdma is the drug you are supposed to be ingesting when you take xtc. Most pressed pills however do not contain just mdma. They can contain other fillers that you do not want.


----------



## rucca (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah they are just various epill varieties.. who knows what is really in them but that is what i can get most readily =/

edit:: for what its worth (nothing) the red diamonds are suspected to be mostly MDA


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 17, 2010)

rucca said:


> yeah they are just various epill varieties.. who knows what is really in them but that is what i can get most readily =/
> 
> edit:: for what its worth (nothing) the red diamonds are suspected to be mostly MDA


Be careful with that assumption... if the pills are diamond in shape... then most likely there a piperazine... which is a mild psychedelic stimulant... definitely doesn't feel good on the body!


----------



## rucca (Sep 17, 2010)

they are like a 3dimensional diamond shape - like you would put it on a ring as a gem - still pipe you think?

edit: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22932 thats it


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 17, 2010)

its just better to get sum good ol mollie and then you wouldnt have this problem. with mollie there are no problems!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 18, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> when i was younger i found a wierd taste cheat for eating fresh peyote my friends had around... cuz i just cant stand the bitter taste.... anyway your gonna laugh... take your fresh cacti, cut it into edible strips... put it on a plate... then spray the shit out of it with reddi whip.... (if you can use reddi whip without sucking all the NO2 frist...lol) anyway, i dont know why i tryed it... but totally neutralized the bitter... I posted this in DF recently, but chaned the facts since everyone jups your ass there for eating peyote... even though the true story happened years before i know about the dire situation of mescalito... and im in s. tx, so the fresh ones arent too far away...


There is absolutely nothing wrong with partaking in Grandfather's gift to man. This precious cactus was put here to have its magic exploited by man. But like you mentioned, Yote is evidently having a hard time in the wild due to over-harvesting, so personally I would only eat what I have grown myself or what has been raised with the love of someone elses hands. I would only sacrifice wild peyote if I were invited to a true peyote ceremony.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 18, 2010)

the hopi indians have those ceramonies right? I'd do it.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 18, 2010)

Any native ritual I'll partake in


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 18, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with partaking in Grandfather's gift to man. This precious cactus was put here to have its magic exploited by man. But like you mentioned, Yote is evidently having a hard time in the wild due to over-harvesting, so personally I would only eat what I have grown myself or what has been raised with the love of someone elses hands. I would only sacrifice wild peyote if I were invited to a true peyote ceremony.


If we all could be self-harvesters of her the world would be a better place


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 18, 2010)

Red diamonds popped up around here ( also pink diamonds ) they were Bunk. I took 4 of them and could feel it coming on then it just dropped off.

Apparently from what I've heard some people are pressing bunks mixed in with good batches. So it's a hit or miss. They also had Blue stars ( which are meth bombs ) i would have rather had them ..

Worm..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 18, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Red diamonds popped up around here ( also pink diamonds ) they were Bunk. I took 4 of them and could feel it coming on then it just dropped off.
> 
> Apparently from what I've heard some people are pressing bunks mixed in with good batches. So it's a hit or miss. They also had Blue stars ( which are meth bombs ) i would have rather had them ..
> 
> Worm..


Exactly its a hit and miss with certain pills. Certain batches pop up in various areas and have good reputations... then a chemist eyes that popular print/brand and duplicates them so people can think there mdma. That's why I said the diamonds weren't good, because in my neck of the woods they were full of bzp and piperazines! Almost every odd shape pill is a piperazine.... a company in Canada legally presses pills for people with various legal supplements like piperazines... and a load of them get shipped here in the U.S


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 19, 2010)

how did i miss this thread? 
Ill be postin pics soon..subed


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> how did i miss this thread?
> Ill be postin pics soon..subed


Maybe that fuzzy neon bear distracted you


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Not to step on anyone's toes or make peeps jealous... but very soon I might have MDA aka sass... the earthly version of mdma


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont know much about it, in what ways does it differ from mdma? im on erowid but need more explination on how the feeling differs.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 20, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I dont know much about it, in what ways does it differ from mdma? im on erowid but need more explination on how the feeling differs.


Too smashed to tell ya now partna... but its purely love & devotion enhanced with a psychedelic edge!

Make erowid your home buddy, perhaps bluelight too


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 20, 2010)

I remember, long ago, thoroughly ingesting much too much of that MDA you speak of. Oh, a child's careless experimentations...


----------



## boabbymac (Sep 20, 2010)

atm in my cabinet i have sugar cubes dosed with 2c-p 7mg each,7g liberty caps and i also have a gram of DPT and a gram of AMT on the way.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If the following wondering souls, are lining up tabs of alegra, robitussin, tylenol, pepcid ac's, and many other acid dissolver's... then you may sit there and consume those creatures for sickness!
> 
> But, if you have a special novelty for the joys in life... and wish to humor us or possibly amaze us with the ingredients you hold truly, then I say it wth "guts" like Bill Murray... and reveal the stash that provides omnipotent and valient effort's for you!
> 
> ...


finally. ive been waiting to see what goodies u have stashed away mr. ndangered. and as soon as i have a good collection started of my own ill be posting fa sho.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 20, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> atm in my cabinet i have sugar cubes dosed with 2c-p 7mg each,7g liberty caps and i also have a gram of DPT and a gram of AMT on the way.


Sugar cubes dosed with 2c-p, damn you're a mad scientist 

DPT and AMT are both rare in the scene... alpha-methyl-tryptamine is like a 12 hour dose of supercharged ecstasy. Built for music festivals! You mind sharing a little with me


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 20, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> I remember, long ago, thoroughly ingesting much too much of that MDA you speak of. Oh, a child's careless experimentations...


i wouldnt call it a careless experiment. we all have to learn from our experiences. i think that is part of true enlightment.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 20, 2010)

2G's of molly just added to my med cabinet...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 20, 2010)

lucky. i wish i had even a half a gram. im bout to watch pink floyds live at pompeii.


----------



## rucca (Sep 20, 2010)

15lb tank of medical gas in my medicine "closet" =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 20, 2010)

rucca said:


> 15lb tank of medical gas in my medicine "closet" =)


So you're closet is self combustible Ah 

I'll laugh my way all the way to the dentist on that one!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 20, 2010)

daaam, im jealous.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 20, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> 2G's of molly just added to my med cabinet...


You better savor that buddy... because I smelll a drought coming on


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 21, 2010)

just added 10gs bk-mdma and an o of boomers!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> just added 10gs bk-mdma and an o of boomers!


That's a hefty supply of BK you got there, you mind sharing some


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wheres all the fucken pics. Words are cheap


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2010)

coopdevillan said:


> Wheres all the fucken pics. Words are cheap


Words are certainly a few tossed pennies inside a wishing pond, but I believe these lads. But what the hell, I want my mouth to water and my eyes to glisten from the shear site of these lovely chemicals


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

O I got sum pics!!! I'll put em up after work.what shall I put up first? Maybe ill post the pics of x laced with mesc. !


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

In October im going to pick up an Ounce of this green (slightly tranparant) MDMA. Fuckin stinks of anaseed, has a little bit of it on my birthday was the best ive ever had... cant wait to get a big amount


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

Man my cabinet is broke as fuck right now! All I have right now are 5 orange 2-d rabbit rolls. And some decent mid grade green. 

If I dont kill myself before I find a source I will be adding 1 g 2c-e, 1 g 2c-i, and 1 g 4-aco-dmt the later being the most important. Man I know people are hesitant to give vendors but I really have put my time in. All I can come up with is the trade websites and its all coming from the same place with different names and email addresses-scams. I did find a vendor that "looked" legit but its 80 dollars for friggin 100 mg! someone please help me out. If not I will continue to look but I dont see me finding anything at this point.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

BTW nice cabinets florida, and danger you guys remind me alot of myself. Ive been lurking around in the shadows now for 2 years, for some reason just started posting. If anybody wants to see my grow journal that got busted let me know ill post the link, it was paradise seeds whiteberry sog on 3x3 flood, 600 watt hps, various advanced nutrients. That way nobody thinks im a pig trying to bust one of the rc vendors. I completely understand where you guys are coming from we need to keep the rc's alive.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 22, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> O I got sum pics!!! I'll put em up after work.what shall I put up first? Maybe ill post the pics of x laced with mesc. !


LO-fuckin-L! I sense a bit of ribbing in coopdevillan's direction.. hehe.


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 22, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> BTW nice cabinets florida, and danger you guys remind me alot of myself. Ive been lurking around in the shadows now for 2 years, for some reason just started posting. If anybody wants to see my grow journal that got busted let me know ill post the link, it was paradise seeds whiteberry sog on 3x3 flood, 600 watt hps, various advanced nutrients. That way nobody thinks im a pig trying to bust one of the rc vendors. I completely understand where you guys are coming from we need to keep the rc's alive.


I'm in the same boat. I can't really understand the way the chinese sites work and I dont wanna get burnt cause I have little money to waste..


----------



## itcanhappen (Sep 22, 2010)

For this weekend at nocturnal | 3 120µg tabs of lucy, 3 mollies, 3 blue thundercat pokeballs, 8th of mj |


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 22, 2010)

itcanhappen said:


> For this weekend at nocturnal | 3 120µg tabs of lucy, 3 mollies, 3 blue thundercat pokeballs, 8th of mj |


Sounds like a heck of an evening.. it_could_happen..


----------



## itcanhappen (Sep 22, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Sounds like a heck of an evening.. it_could_happen..


why the it_could_happen part?


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

Mmmm pokeballs


----------



## shepj (Sep 22, 2010)

`Dave said:


> In October im going to pick up an Ounce of this green (slightly tranparant) MDMA. Fuckin stinks of anaseed, has a little bit of it on my birthday was the best ive ever had... cant wait to get a big amount


What you described sounds like MDA not MDMA... MDMA should be clear to white crystals (or crystalline powder); they both smells like licorice, although I think MDA smells like a more rotten licorice.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 22, 2010)

itcanhappen said:


> why the it_could_happen part?


LOL Because before you get through all that you'll be a puddle of goo on the ground!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

shepj said:


> What you described sounds like MDA not MDMA... MDMA should be clear to white crystals (or crystalline powder); they both smells like licorice, although I think MDA smells like a more rotten licorice.


Nah trust me its MDMA lol. Licorice smells pratically the same anyway.. but yeah im definitely sure its MDMA.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

`Dave said:


> Nah trust me its MDMA lol. Licorice smells pratically the same anyway.. but yeah im definitely sure its MDMA.


 Hey man have you had a roll that was orange with a rabbit. The rabbit is a side view its 2d with no details just a realistic outline of a bunny. Got 5 of them now but lost my test kit a while back waiting for new one. Hesitant to dose until I know its not a fuckin pipe


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> Hey man have you had a roll that was orange with a rabbit. The rabbit is a side view its 2d with no details just a realistic outline of a bunny. Got 5 of them now but lost my test kit a while back waiting for new one. Hesitant to dose until I know its not a fuckin pipe


Yooo, nah I havent man.. where you from? I dont really take pills to be honest I have done but I just dont see the appeal anymore  why buy pills when theres MDMA haha, but yeah fair enough good luck tryna find out what they are


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah im not to fond of them either but my connects always just have pills............im sure some pure molly will come my way I need to hit some festivals up.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

im from mansfield ohio by the way


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

mmmm Festivals are the way forward


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> LO-fuckin-L! I sense a bit of ribbing in coopdevillan's direction.. hehe.


Please tell me he's being a sarcastic bastard 

... and son I got BB gun pellets laced with fenatyl


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> Hey man have you had a roll that was orange with a rabbit. The rabbit is a side view its 2d with no details just a realistic outline of a bunny. Got 5 of them now but lost my test kit a while back waiting for new one. Hesitant to dose until I know its not a fuckin pipe


I don't even have to look at it... and I'm calling it a motherfucking dirty pill laced with some kind of piperazine. Simple way to test those... is let them sit in your mouth for a few seconds... if it has this citrus like taste that stings your tongue... then its a piperazine!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

It's all about Glastonbury  and Secret Garden party + Big Chill + Shambala (Uk of course) heheheee

yeah pills are pointless lmao


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah ill def. be going to hookahville next year!


----------



## FreeHeeling (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an EMPTY bottle of 5mg oxycodones in my cabinet. And some promethazine.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I don't even have to look at it... and I'm calling it a motherfucking dirty pill laced with some kind of piperazine. Simple way to test those... is let them sit in your mouth for a few seconds... if it has this citrus like taste that stings your tongue... then its a piperazine!


 Ive already don that and it has a bitter taste not a sour/sweet taste. Why would you call it a dirty pill if you have no idea? No offence but I know alot of pills are shitty these days, but not ALL.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

my man has only been wrong about his pills a couple times (ive tested them all) Hes not just a dealer hes been a close friend for many years. Would I buy a pill from an unknown person turn around and pop it no. If I could buy pure mdma do you think I would?


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

fair enough if theres no mdma around 

bad times..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> my man has only been wrong about his pills a couple times (ive tested them all) Hes not just a dealer hes been a close friend for many years. Would I buy a pill from an unknown person turn around and pop it no. If I could buy pure mdma do you think I would?


Bud, I'm not trying to downplay you... it's that you were doubtful from the beginning that's why I responded. I've seen hundred of ecstasy pills as I live in Cali. probably one of the hottest places for the best ecstasy in the world besides Holland. Many odd shape pills with faces like bart simpsons, transformers, Obamas, snoopeys.. have been laced with bzp/piperazine garbage. The only way to tell for sure is purchasing an ez test kit with marquis and buffer regents. I always test my pills with my test kit... you should invest in one also!


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Please tell me he's being a sarcastic bastard
> 
> ... and son I got BB gun pellets laced with fenatyl


 o shit u caught me but my parents were married


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice location brother! I knew what you was sayin I was just sayin im not likely gonna pop an unknown pill, or choose pills over pure mollly either. Like I said I lost my test kit in a move not to long ago and have ordered a new one. Jeeze I wish I lived in Calli not just for the drugs either


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

So just just checked my suppliers site to see if they still had mdma. The website no longer exist so Now i'm back at square one.

i'll have to e-mail luke to see whats the deal..


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 22, 2010)

i dont even trust taking those anymore. its too much of a gamble. if ur gonna do something do it right.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Bud, I'm not trying to downplay you... it's that you were doubtful from the beginning that's why I responded. I've seen hundred of ecstasy pills as I live in Cali. probably one of the hottest places for the best ecstasy in the world besides Holland. Many odd shape pills with faces like bart simpsons, transformers, Obamas, snoopeys.. have been laced with bzp/piperazine garbage. The only way to tell for sure is purchasing an ez test kit with marquis and buffer regents. I always test my pills with my test kit... you should invest in one also!


Yea i need to get me one. I took a bean the other day followed by me feelin like a tweak..I know that wasnt mdma in there. Fuckin shitty ass dealers callin them the new "mints" gtfo


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

Mate... you order your mdma from sites? whaa there must be dire situations in the states haha, UK is place for drugs it seems.. spesh Wales


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

from top left 2c1 1g mdai 10g m1 10g and soon to be only 14g of boomers.jist scarfed 3


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

mdai is brown ?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 22, 2010)

very nice. how is that mdai?


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

mine is brown what color is yours?the madai i have is an undertone type buzz.ok but nicer in a combo with somthing else.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

I dont have any.. I just have never seen it before thought it was white


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah all ive seen is brown.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahh fairplay, nice cabinet


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you kindly sir!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

`Dave said:


> Mate... you order your mdma from sites? whaa there must be dire situations in the states haha, UK is place for drugs it seems.. spesh Wales


No dire situation in my states... I can get pokeballs by the "boat" fulls here. I just prefer molly... I'll match my molly with anybody elses on this board, and bet my shit will overpower theres!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

You're cabinet seems pretty stacked... but curious as to why that mdai is so dark. Can we ring in Shepj to gives us a brief explanation


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh reeeeeealy?! My vendor is MIA Danja! Not good



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> No dire situation in my states... I can get pokeballs by the "boat" fulls here. I just prefer molly... I'll match my molly with anybody elses on this board, and bet my shit will overpower theres!


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You're cabinet seems pretty stacked... but curious as to why that mdai is so dark. Can we ring in Shepj to gives us a brief explanation


 ive heard rumors on its purity not being the greatest.i would definitely like to hear what shepj thoughts are tho.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> ive heard rumors on its purity not being the greatest.i would definitely like to hear what shepj thoughts are tho.


A simple regent test might give some plausible answers as to what other fillers and impurities are present! What's a good started dose for mdai? How much do you usually consume for a good time?


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> A simple regent test might give some plausible answers as to what other fillers and impurities are present! What's a good started dose for mdai? How much do you usually consume for a good time?


 i started at 200mgs after the initial taste test.the information i gathered suggested that as a normal dosage.havnt pushed it.its rather lame on its own.kinda gets u waiting around to kick in.like a cock tease.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 22, 2010)

preach that shit ndangered the power is in the purity. to mess with anything not pure is to not experience the full potential of the trip. like Bill Cosby once said "the prood is in the pudding" haha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

smokedupnburnedout said:


> i started at 200mgs after the initial taste test.the information i gathered suggested that as a normal dosage.havnt pushed it.its rather lame on its own.kinda gets u waiting around to kick in.like a cock tease.


If you have a tolerance to mdma alone, then mdai by itself is rather dull like you said! It's a potentiator of other things and should be used as such. Some people report some very fine effects with mdai... so purity might play a big contributing factor!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

nice thread...i miss mdma! i cant do it anymore due to the rugrats but god damn do i miss high school and collage!! i remember blowing up on the pink cupids alot, i loved them cause all the meth made you feel like fucking superman on a kryptonite overdose! i ran 72 circles around my buddys pool one night while scratching my back to the point where it looked like a slanted checkerboard the next morning..but to answer your question, i have a fucked up back so now my medicine cabinet is full of 30mg oxycontin, 80mg oxycontin which i only take if i have to, and usually its up my nose...i also have neurontin, soma and 10mg methadone


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

Woo weee! Not tryna preach but be careful. Those opiates can kick you in your nuts if you let it get outta control.



NewClosetGrower said:


> nice thread...i miss mdma! i cant do it anymore due to the rugrats but god damn do i miss high school and collage!! i remember blowing up on the pink cupids alot, i loved them cause all the meth made you feel like fucking superman on a kryptonite overdose! i ran 72 circles around my buddys pool one night while scratching my back to the point where it looked like a slanted checkerboard the next morning..but to answer your question, i have a fucked up back so now my medicine cabinet is full of 30mg oxycontin, 80mg oxycontin which i only take if i have to, and usually its up my nose...i also have neurontin, soma and 10mg methadone


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah bro, thanks for looking out...im carefull, i got kids now so i really only take what need to...3 roxi's a day (30mg oxy) 1200mg of neurontin a day, for the fucked up nerves in my legs, i stop taking my oxy for 3 days every 2 weeks so i dont build a tolerance and thats when i take the methadone so i dont withdrawl and soma's to sleep...20mg of dones a day and 2 somas at night to sleep and i take my 80mg oxy on the weekends when were throwing down 



worm5376 said:


> Woo weee! Not tryna preach but be careful. Those opiates can kick you in your nuts if you let it get outta control.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

ive been to enough funerals and heard about enough old friends to let it beat me...i know that sounds crazy cause i do take alot, but trust me i could take alot more...and even with what i take im still in some pain throughout the day...lol im sure youve heard that before, all these fucking junkies these days are like "oh man, i take it cause i broke my finger 15 years ago, i need it for the pain!!!" i broke my back around christmas time last year at work 4 herniated disc's, flattening of thecal sac (nerve sack basically) whatever dude its a long story..picture that it hurts more to sit down and take a shit then hover, nevermind being constipated haha, and put a blow torch on your legs...thats my day..but i got a wife and kids so ive learned to take what meds i need and put my mind over matter bro, its all good


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I dont know much about it, in what ways does it differ from mdma? im on erowid but need more explination on how the feeling differs.



mda is more trippy but less euphoric than mdma. mdma to me is a better party substance, although many people get mda and dont relise that its not. Then again I also know people who get piped out think there rolling.....?


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am very familiar with opiates. One things i would advise you do is try and find an alternative to those Somas. Somas+Opiates can permanently damage your nerves. I know this from first hand experience.

Talk to your doctor and see if they have any alternatives besides Somas. 



NewClosetGrower said:


> yeah bro, thanks for looking out...im carefull, i got kids now so i really only take what need to...3 roxi's a day (30mg oxy) 1200mg of neurontin a day, for the fucked up nerves in my legs, i stop taking my oxy for 3 days every 2 weeks so i dont build a tolerance and thats when i take the methadone so i dont withdrawl and soma's to sleep...20mg of dones a day and 2 somas at night to sleep and i take my 80mg oxy on the weekends when were throwing down


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah thats been an issue my doctor has talked about, he switched me to flexeril's or tizanidine i think is the generic name and they make me feel like a drunken retard so i switched back



worm5376 said:


> I am very familiar with opiates. One things i would advise you do is try and find an alternative to those Somas. Somas+Opiates can permanently damage your nerves. I know this from first hand experience.
> 
> Talk to your doctor and see if they have any alternatives besides Somas.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> nice thread...i miss mdma! i cant do it anymore due to the rugrats but god damn do i miss high school and collage!! i remember blowing up on the pink cupids alot, i loved them cause all the meth made you feel like fucking superman on a kryptonite overdose! i ran 72 circles around my buddys pool one night while scratching my back to the point where it looked like a slanted checkerboard the next morning..but to answer your question, i have a fucked up back so now my medicine cabinet is full of 30mg oxycontin, 80mg oxycontin which i only take if i have to, and usually its up my nose...i also have neurontin, soma and 10mg methadone


It's not the kicking in the nuts you have to worry about. A nice sniff of it'll will surely wet the tip of your penis.... but, please use those sparingly and watch the dosage. I too have some oxycontins... but I'm a smart user who knows the limitations. Anywho, cupids were top choice pills of the past right behind dolphins and mitibuishi's!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah bro, im def responsible with them...have to be, to much to lose these days...and holy shit are you making my fucking mouth water talking about cupids and the infamous blue dolphins!!! mitsubishi's where a pink color i belive correct?



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It's not the kicking in the nuts you have to worry about. A nice sniff of it'll will surely wet the tip of your penis.... but, please use those sparingly and watch the dosage. I too have some oxycontins... but I'm a smart user who knows the limitations. Anywho, cupids were top choice pills of the past right behind dolphins and mitibuishi's!


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't seen dolphins in ages. Man i miss the ole'days

Mr danja. I'll chat with you 2morrow sir.

Light a candle and open the vaults, Perhaps help NCG with his Soma issue.

Goodnight all.




ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It's not the kicking in the nuts you have to worry about. A nice sniff of it'll will surely wet the tip of your penis.... but, please use those sparingly and watch the dosage. I too have some oxycontins... but I'm a smart user who knows the limitations. Anywho, cupids were top choice pills of the past right beyond dolphins and mitibuishi's!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

later bud have a good one


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I haven't seen dolphins in ages. Man i miss the ole'days
> 
> Mr danja. I'll chat with you 2morrow sir.
> 
> ...


I know all the new blue dolphins are almost all 100% pipes.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

all the old ones are very pure


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

the mitibuishi's I had back in the day were white


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> yeah bro, thanks for looking out...im carefull, i got kids now so i really only take what need to...3 roxi's a day (30mg oxy) 1200mg of neurontin a day, for the fucked up nerves in my legs, i stop taking my oxy for 3 days every 2 weeks so i dont build a tolerance and thats when i take the methadone so i dont withdrawl and soma's to sleep...20mg of dones a day and 2 somas at night to sleep and i take my 80mg oxy on the weekends when were throwing down



Your tolerance is building I only do 1 or 2 30s a week for about a year now and my tolerance has hightened for sure. Sounds like you need them though im not knocking you at all just saying your tolerance to opiates has surely raised. opiate tolerance never goes all the way back to where it was at first anyways.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

kinda like mdma, just not as rapid, and dosent all of a sudden drop off all together. Im sure you know all about tolerance. (just making conversation)


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 22, 2010)

you absolutely right bro, lol...i def have a tolerance...i remember eating vicodin like candy when i was younger but i first time i snorted HALF a 30mg roxi i puked after about an hour lol...so i def have a tolerance..unforunatley i have to take atleast 90 mg's a day to pretty much walk...if i go out and play catch or go fishing with my kids..there 2 and 3...then i have to take more, or when we go on vacation i just take the methadone so i dont get all fucked up...but yeah man, def have a tolerance...i just flush my body every 2 weeks mainly so i dont get that full time dependency ya know...i went and saw a new surgeon who says he can fix my fucked up surgery...i broke 2 of the 4 titanium screws in my back 6 months after the surgery...but he wants to go in through my belly, move my organs and then put a 4" titanium plate in front of my spine...im 24 guys...i dont fucking think so..lol...BUT...hes telling me that if i do it, within 2 years i can be completly medicine free, for the most part...obviously i will have bad days, but nothing like i have now...sorry didnt mean to tell you my story but i figured i would explain, lol



growdankbuds said:


> Your tolerance is building I only do 1 or 2 30s a week for about a year now and my tolerance has hightened for sure. Sounds like you need them though im not knocking you at all just saying your tolerance to opiates has surely raised. opiate tolerance never goes all the way back to where it was at first anyways.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> the mitibuishi's I had back in the day were white


White and powdery, that the consistency of a solid, hard roll


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

yep thats them, those were great


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 22, 2010)

i remember having a really good one back in the day too. it was a quad green omega and it lasted forever. it was crazy. ahh those were the days when extacsy was extacsy not piperazine and other crap.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i remember having a really good one back in the day too. it was a quad green omega and it lasted forever. it was crazy. ahh those were the days when extacsy was extacsy not piperazine and other crap.


If it lasted any longer then 4 hrs... then most likely it had a little bit of methamphetamine... nothing wrong a little amp to increase the experience... but regular usage of amp with mdma can be very damaging!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If it lasted any longer then 4 hrs... then most likely it had a little bit of methamphetamine... nothing wrong a little amp to increase the experience... but regular usage of amp with mdma can be very damaging!


Regular use of just amp can be damaging lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Regular use of just amp can be damaging lol


Surely it can, mdma just makes it that more damaging!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

Some of my shrooms that were mentioned before like half ounce pictured, over ounce total


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 22, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Some of my shrooms that were mentioned before like half ounce pictured, over ounce total
> View attachment 1172479


Enticing my friend... a lovely mural to go along with them too, how cute 

What strain?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

these are the recent pf classics strain I grew, although some of those may actually be treasure coast I had a jar of the TC's that got mixed in with the pfs and I think the larger caps may have been tc's but I just call em all pfc's


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 22, 2010)

now show everyone how fast u can make em disappear. haha what an intresting night u will have.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Treasure Coast I heard was a good strain, and quite tasty! Always seperate and tag your jars so you know what strains are which...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 23, 2010)

they were but i thought this jar was contamed because the mycelium grew fluffy instead of ropey so i took it out an set it aside with some others took the labels off two weeks later it was fruiting in the jar lol dumped it out and dunk an roll and got ten grams but they didn't grow like the pfs have been, they were very clusterd and made a ring around the cake pretty sure there treasure but that jar was multispore so really no telling if its just diff genetics or diff strain next time im writing on the jars them selves not just a label peice of paper


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh the mad cobweb disease ... yes it can fill you into thinking it's healthy mycelium!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> No dire situation in my states... I can get pokeballs by the "boat" fulls here. I just prefer molly... I'll match my molly with anybody elses on this board, and bet my shit will overpower theres!


Hehe, nah I can garantee you hands down my MDMA is better.. and I dident mean I prefer pills either  but yeah.. the MDMA down here is proper  when I get my Oz il post a picture


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

`Dave said:


> Hehe, nah I can garantee you hands down my MDMA is better.. and I dident mean I prefer pills either  but yeah.. the MDMA down here is proper  when I get my Oz il post a picture


Oh stop it will you lols

I have about 3 other members here that'll tell you different. Had about 5 different types of molly before and this one knocked my socks off... 130mg's and I had sick eye wiggles and had me so LOVED up! I usually only roll for about two hrs and it fades off for me... not so with this molly... a solid clean four hour roll!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 23, 2010)

niiiiccee sound good as hell


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> niiiiccee sound good as hell


It's beyond your wildest dreams my friend... look at it this way the higher the concentration of mdma, it ultimately get converted to mda in the brain. So get ready for some trippy ass rolling


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh stop it will you lols
> 
> I have about 3 other members here that'll tell you different. Had about 5 different types of molly before and this one knocked my socks off... 130mg's and I had sick eye wiggles and had me so LOVED up! I usually only roll for about two hrs and it fades off for me... not so with this molly... a solid clean four hour roll!


You're making my mouth water !


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> these are the recent pf classics strain I grew, although some of those may actually be treasure coast I had a jar of the TC's that got mixed in with the pfs and I think the larger caps may have been tc's but I just call em all pfc's


Nice I grew a lil under a qp of golden teachers about a year ago, they really didnt blow me away like I thought they would. I just used the pf cakes, im sure they would have been more potent if spawned to poo.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> Nice I grew a lil under a qp of golden teachers about a year ago, they really didnt blow me away like I thought they would. I just used the pf cakes, im sure they would have been more potent if spawned to poo.....


Substrates do play a big part on how strong they are... I heard the 2nd flushes are stronger too so it call depends! Golden Teachers are normally an all time favorite... as the psilocybin and psilocin content are about the same when fresh.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh stop it will you lols
> 
> I have about 3 other members here that'll tell you different. Had about 5 different types of molly before and this one knocked my socks off... 130mg's and I had sick eye wiggles and had me so LOVED up! I usually only roll for about two hrs and it fades off for me... not so with this molly... a solid clean four hour roll!


Its all well and good that you can be backed up  Im not trying to cause an argument.. im sure you do have really nice mud, as do I.  The stuff im picking up soon though im just so exited about best mud ive had for a long time. Yeah 130mgs is meant to rock your socks with mdma.. least someone knows what proper mdma is like still..

you got any pics of your mud? ima post mine when I get it in a few weeeks


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2010)

GT's are the only shrooms that I can say I had a fun experience with, start to end.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

prefably of massive crystals hehe

Question for all -

How bigs the biggest crystal of mdma yov've come across  and what did it weigh...

Personally ive had a eigth crystal before (3.5g's) but I suspect il have some big beasts when I get my Oz


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mines always comes crushed, as per packaging. Don't like the sound of a big ass rock making cross state lines without raising eyebrows:/


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

`Dave said:


> prefably of massive crystals hehe
> 
> Question for all -
> 
> ...


Must say thats a nice size crystal... I did post pics of my molly... look at page #4 of this thread I believe... and you'll see the sand, the sparkle! But I wouldn't mind sampling some of your's *wink,wink*


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Mines always comes crushed, as per packaging. Don't like the sound of a big ass rock making cross state lines without raising eyebrows:/


Surely, I can get it in crystal... but for safety purposes not smart as said above!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Im from the UK, dont really know all about saftey purposes as in big, big amounts... but yeah when we buy it in selling amounts (ounces) its usually mostly big crystals...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh jolly... you're from the UK... well that says it all... molly there is considerable good... don't know about rolls though, I heard pills there now are really dirty...hence why mephedrone is so popular there!


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Message!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah... pills are shit haha. But I dont really see the appeal why people do buy pills in the UK because there is always lush mdma.. but oh yeah I know why.. there cheap lol! 
and yeah unfortunaly mephedrone is quite popular.. not as popular now its been banned but still being used. but mephedrone is horrible (personally) not really that nice of a buzz, stinks of cat piss and is more bad for you than a lot of other things


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

`Dave said:


> Yeah... pills are shit haha. But I dont really see the appeal why people do buy pills in the UK because there is always lush mdma.. but oh yeah I know why.. there cheap lol!
> and yeah unfortunaly mephedrone is quite popular.. not as popular now its been banned but still being used. but mephedrone is horrible (personally) not really that nice of a buzz, stinks of cat piss and is more bad for you than a lot of other things


For its appeal, and ultimate banning so quickly... it had to let out a mad buzz! You gotta send me a pm so we can talk further about your luscious sass


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeahh it did let out a a bit of a mad buzz heh, but the majority of people taking mephedrone were people who had never taken any other drug before... and it was very cheap when it was legal... like £8 a gram cheap..


----------



## reefermdns (Sep 23, 2010)

currently got a bunch of adderall but mostly got a shit load of LITHIUM


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

whats adderall like? ritalin ?? or like speed?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

reefermdns said:


> currently got a bunch of adderall but mostly got a shit load of LITHIUM


Nice bong arrangement... you got a bong for every day of the week 

Don't want to mess with Lithium.. although Nirvana made a song about it


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

what is lithium? not very popular over here.. heard of it but dunno what it is... is it a downerrr ye?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

`Dave said:


> what is lithium? not very popular over here.. heard of it but dunno what it is... is it a downerrr ye?


Far from it buddy, its an anti-psychotic drug. Its rather old, many doctors don't prescribe it no more as there are better alternatives...


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

Ahh fair enough


----------



## `Dave (Sep 23, 2010)

ah fair enough


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 23, 2010)

man ndangered, this slow starting thread really took off...lol. I havent logged on since it was at 11 pages, lol and came back and had to read 14 more pages. anyway I was out of touch with reality for a few days and didnt send that thing. I will ina couple days and email you


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> man ndangered, this slow starting thread really took off...lol. I havent logged on since it was at 11 pages, lol and came back and had to read 14 more pages. anyway I was out of touch with reality for a few days and didnt send that thing. I will ina couple days and email you


I thought you fell off the face of the earth, glad to see you back.

...and yes this thread is turning into a lovely monster


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

What happened crack? Did you go on a binge? ( if you don't mind me asking )


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 23, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> What happened crack? Did you go on a binge? ( if you don't mind me asking )


yeah I dont mind you asking. but yup went on a real hard binge, and finished it off with some real nasty unclean stuff... anyway In all my years of doing various forms of white, I have never encountered stuff like this. spent 3 days just as sick as a dog with body fluids flowing... of course because of the insidiousness of crack.. by that part of the binge, the nastines didnt mean I could stop. If I had started with that stuff i woulda put it down, but hell thats te addiction... anyway once all that was over i slept for almost 48 hrs str8


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn man. Sorry to hear that. Glad to see you're still alive man. I don't judge.


----------



## rucca (Sep 23, 2010)

awe man good to have you back crack! i just did a mini binge for i guess like 30 minutes to an hour on this:


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 23, 2010)

is that nitrous? if so good times and great laughs bro



rucca said:


> awe man good to have you back crack! i just did a mini binge for i guess like 30 minutes to an hour on this:
> View attachment 1173967


----------



## rucca (Sep 23, 2010)

yessirrr, already mentioned it but figured i'd throw up a pic =)

still feel a bit off - maybe i'll drink some orange juice!


----------



## jwop (Sep 23, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Nice bong arrangement... you got a bong for every day of the week
> 
> Don't want to mess with Lithium.. although Nirvana made a song about it


one of my army buddies has to take lithium ... it makes him a zombie


----------



## rucca (Sep 23, 2010)

`Dave said:


> whats adderall like? ritalin ?? or like speed?


ritalin.... they give it to kids with attention deficit disorder. its beat =/


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 23, 2010)

adderall is awesome...especially when you mix it with some oxy


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 23, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Damn man. Sorry to hear that. Glad to see you're still alive man. I don't judge.





rucca said:


> awe man good to have you back crack! i just did a mini binge for i guess like 30 minutes to an hour on this:
> View attachment 1173967





ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I thought you fell off the face of the earth, glad to see you back.
> 
> ...and yes this thread is turning into a lovely monster


Thanks for the support guys... Yeah gonna lay off the ol rock for a couple weeks until this bad batch has a chance to clear itself out of town. Gonna try my best to do some nice clean tripping for a couple weeks as I got some fresh money flowing this week. Finnally gonna get my hands on that WoW, some molly, and maybe a couple other ingrediens from PHIKAL and/or THIKAL that a friemd of mine can help me with.... 

It will be real nice to rest the body and excercise the brain muscle some....

BTW Rucca thats a badass tank of NoS. Do you just fill it at a racing supply place, a welding supply house, or do you have a medical connection. I found some really cheap sources for the 12 oz whip cream chargers online, and have been thinking of getting a couple dozen... but would be much cooler just to put on a mask and turn on a valve, lol instead of messing with the grackers and balloons lol.


----------



## Lithium (Sep 23, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> adderall is awesome...especially when you mix it with some oxy


I agree, never take with opiates though.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 23, 2010)

uhhhh oxy is an opiate bro



Lithium said:


> I agree, never take with opiates though.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2010)

haha i can get 24 cans of no2 for 10. love living here...

thats shit is like crack tho... once you pop the fun dont stop.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Potentialy lethal cocktail is what that is...


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah floridasucks, its pretty cheap here to...im about an hour north of tampa


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 23, 2010)

rucca said:


> awe man good to have you back crack! i just did a mini binge for i guess like 30 minutes to an hour on this:
> View attachment 1173967


Ok a quick search told me where to buy a setup like that... pretty durn simple there... anyway is that the RR size tank? Thats what Im thinking about purchasing.

Do you run any speial kind of regulators off the valve or run straight from the valve into a trashbag or similar... Sorry to ask somany questiong, just curious in doing this same type of thing.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

rucca said:


> awe man good to have you back crack! i just did a mini binge for i guess like 30 minutes to an hour on this:
> View attachment 1173967


You were hugging the floor laughing huh


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 23, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Potentialy lethal cocktail is what that is...


Yeah one gets your heart a pumping and the other slowwwwws it down... just imagine a record spinning in the other direction and all of a sudden you reverse its motion. Not a good idea, but it may feel fun while it last!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah Nos is where its at


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Have a nice size tank and you'll have all the Nitrous whores at your house


----------



## `Dave (Sep 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Have a nice size tank and you'll have all the Nitrous whores at your house


Haha to true


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Have a nice size tank and you'll have all the Nitrous whores at your house


ill be there...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> ill be there...


A first class ticket for Mr. Florida, please


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 24, 2010)

count me in too. ive always been a sucker for a nitrous whore. i think i may have a problem. haha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> count me in too. ive always been a sucker for a nitrous whore. i think i may have a problem. haha


Damn let's load up a whole RIU bus and head down to the sunny side California


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 24, 2010)

shotgun! we would have to have a bus like ken kesey. travelin in true tripper style.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> shotgun! we would have to have a bus like ken kesey. travelin in true tripper style.


I smell a wicked documentary coming on


----------



## `Dave (Sep 24, 2010)

Will take a picture of the mdma im getting for the party tonight!  Happy days only half a g.. but its enough for a night hahaaa! il post the picture when I get home


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Ah yes another money maker shot of good molly, bring it on homeboy


----------



## `Dave (Sep 24, 2010)

Mhmmm will do  im litrally sitting in college bouncing around coz I cant wait to take it... I hate waiting xD


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

You got a hard on for good molly, no problem in that


----------



## `Dave (Sep 24, 2010)

hehe yeee


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you roll tits yet


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

I got such a headache, I'm taking a fucking percocet for breakfast. fuck this shit.

Lets see that molly!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

A percocet for breakfast... shit mate, that'll put you right back to sleep


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

lol Lets say i have a tolerance... 40mg down the hatch!...


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> A percocet for breakfast... shit mate, that'll put you right back to sleep


oxy always gives me energy for some reason? maybe im just a weirdo lol


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 24, 2010)

i love my oxy's bro...shit wakes me up and gives me an ass load of energy then when i come down i rip another one with a 20mg adderall and feel like the hulk...i have to take 30-45 mg's of oxy just to get out of bed every morning for the past 8 months and they still give me a nice jolt


----------



## Lithium (Sep 24, 2010)

I was saying that i agree that adderoll is awesome, but i have never taken it with any type of opiate.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 24, 2010)

oh ok, sorry bro...definitley try it with some oxy if you get a chance



Lithium said:


> I was saying that i agree that adderoll is awesome, but i have never taken it with any type of opiate.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 24, 2010)

2nd flushes?



growdankbuds said:


> meant to quote you where you said something about 2nd flushes, it wont let me delete the post for some reason now?


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Damn let's load up a whole RIU bus and head down to the sunny side California



Man that sounds pretty fun, it would be cool to see what everybody looks like.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 24, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Substrates do play a big part on how strong they are... I heard the 2nd flushes are stronger too so it call depends! Golden Teachers are normally an all time favorite... as the psilocybin and psilocin content are about the same when fresh.



Yeah and I had some HUGE mothers on the second and third flush. Usually 3.5 does me pretty well, but these were unusually weak. Never know what your gonna get with syringes though, like unstable seed genetics.......


----------



## rucca (Sep 24, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> Ok a quick search told me where to buy a setup like that... pretty durn simple there... anyway is that the RR size tank? Thats what Im thinking about purchasing.
> 
> Do you run any speial kind of regulators off the valve or run straight from the valve into a trashbag or similar... Sorry to ask somany questiong, just curious in doing this same type of thing.



I don't really know the specifics on the tank - a good friend has some and he'll lend me the tank. It holds like 20lbs, around 300+ balloons (evidently, how could I keep track really). No regulator, just crack the valve and fill your balloon. I like the punching bags =)

It is quite loud though, and there are silencer adapters, but my house it pretty sound proof it seems.

Theres automotive, food, and medical grade. Automotive grade has an additive to discourage use (tastes like shit and will kill your brain). Food grade is what your get in your little whippets or likely what you get at concerts. This is medical grade, it kind of turns you into a gas snob =)


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 24, 2010)

any more pics...?


----------



## 562FireK (Sep 24, 2010)

If RIU had a convention, it would be the most crackin' party ever...


----------



## realcrackhead (Sep 24, 2010)

rucca said:


> I don't really know the specifics on the tank - a good friend has some and he'll lend me the tank. It holds like 20lbs, around 300+ balloons (evidently, how could I keep track really). No regulator, just crack the valve and fill your balloon. I like the punching bags =)
> 
> It is quite loud though, and there are silencer adapters, but my house it pretty sound proof it seems.
> 
> Theres automotive, food, and medical grade. Automotive grade has an additive to discourage use (tastes like shit and will kill your brain). Food grade is what your get in your little whippets or likely what you get at concerts. This is medical grade, it kind of turns you into a gas snob =)


Yeah the RR is apx 20# so probably the same tank. Yeah the place im getting the setup at also carries the medical grade. a search told me not to huff the auto stuff lol. But yeah ill look into investing a bit more $ into a regulator for the sound issue (as our walls and floors are so thin we can hear oppossums fucking at night under the house!!!)


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 24, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> any more pics...?


Gimme a couple days till my order arrives


----------



## rucca (Sep 24, 2010)

realcrackhead said:


> Yeah the RR is apx 20# so probably the same tank. Yeah the place im getting the setup at also carries the medical grade. a search told me not to huff the auto stuff lol. But yeah ill look into investing a bit more $ into a regulator for the sound issue (as our walls and floors are so thin we can hear oppossums fucking at night under the house!!!)



Sounds good, with a regulator you could make a gas mask too =) but you really need someone to administer that for you

If you can get medical I highly recommend it! and yeah, the automotive stuff should not be consumed as you realized =)


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 24, 2010)

Lithium said:


> I was saying that i agree that adderoll is awesome, but i have never taken it with any type of opiate.


huh? oxycodone is an opiate...., dont do that man your gonna die. not sayin your gonna die the first time you do it, but you are doing serious damage to your heart.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Sep 24, 2010)

so your saying dont mix adderall with opiates? kinda hard not to when im perscribed both, lol



growdankbuds said:


> huh? oxycodone is an opiate...., dont do that man your gonna die. not sayin your gonna die the first time you do it, but you are doing serious damage to your heart.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 24, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> so your saying dont mix adderall with opiates? kinda hard not to when im perscribed both, lol



Really? ive always been advised thats terrible


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 25, 2010)

The most terrible at times can be of the most good, at times! Damage is what gets _us_ off


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah but I wanna stay around as long as poss. lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey hey, what happen! I was expecting some beautiful molly pics when I came back to the realms of RIU


----------



## `Dave (Sep 30, 2010)

i did send u a lil pic of my left overs (crushed up fine) but i forgot and went out on the weekend and did it haha, but 8th of oct im getting another G so il post proper pics then


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't find my camera charger.... otherwise i'll provide some beauties of ketamine, 2c-b, and 3 different batches of sexy molly


----------



## rucca (Sep 30, 2010)

So the tank is done - can anyone explain how the wob wob turns into the present reality. like deja vu?

i.e. do a balloon, fish out or whatever, as you come back, you hear "my shoes are green" but alll wob wob wob, then like 30 seconds later, reality appears, and someone says "my shoes are green"


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

You nitrous whore you


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 30, 2010)

`Dave said:


> i did send u a lil pic of my left overs (crushed up fine) but i forgot and went out on the weekend and did it haha, but 8th of oct im getting another G so il post proper pics then


You end up not gettin the O?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

We wanna see those fatty chucks of molly, thats where the beauties at


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 30, 2010)

id like to see some of that in my hands.the mdai/m-1 combo is close,but just not all the way there


ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I can't find my camera charger.... otherwise i'll provide some beauties of ketamine, 2c-b, and 3 different batches of sexy molly


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothing yet can reach the potential of some well crafted molly... getting engulfed by euphoria is a very hard thing to replicate! Where the hell is my damn charger


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Sep 30, 2010)

its probably is still a charger


ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Nothing yet can reach the potential of some well crafted molly... getting engulfed by euphoria is a very hard thing to replicate! What the hell is my damn charger


----------



## `Dave (Oct 1, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> You end up not gettin the O?


Yeah I am, not till 27th of october though (my half term) a week off from college + work, going down like 300 miles.. to get it  but I have mates there so its all good and fun. Cant wait though.. gonna be sweet XD


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 1, 2010)

Doing a little travelling for the big pay off I see! Let that molly sing mang


----------



## `Dave (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeaaah  Doesnt even cost that much I can get a return train for that many miles for £20 ahah  Love UK travel


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 1, 2010)

Rolling balls back home on the train ride, now how does that sound lols


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 1, 2010)

ive never even been on a train and i think rolling on a train would have to be awesome. just chill out with sum oranges and sum grapefruit, sounds like good times to me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 2, 2010)

Wohoo got some jwh-018 today

Bowl of hash, kush, and like 8mg of jwh?


----------



## `Dave (Oct 2, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> ive never even been on a train and i think rolling on a train would have to be awesome. just chill out with sum oranges and sum grapefruit, sounds like good times to me.


yeah.. it wouldent be fun ha..  plus theres cameras everywhere etc...


----------



## shepj (Oct 2, 2010)

Got 90 something hits of phenazepam on some sour patch kids..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 2, 2010)

Now talk about something you don't run into everyday... sour batch benzodiazepines! I'll suck my way to sleep without a problem


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 2, 2010)

What is that exactly? isnt it similar to Neruontin or gabapentin?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 2, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> What is that exactly? isnt it similar to Neruontin or gabapentin?


Far from it mate... if you're having a flaming panic attack then phenazepam will ease the problem in seconds... a very strong benzo... quite recreational when ya think about it!


----------



## Brokenneck (Oct 2, 2010)

in my medicine cabinet?
or the cabinet where I keep my meds?

in the bathroom medicine cabinet I guess you find the regular stuff.
ToothBrushes, toothpaste, some tylenolPM, tylenol#3, diphenhydramine(sp?), shave equip, hair product, some of leonors meds, and Motrin, benzocaine, and...
*some broken plastic piece that I found on the way to the bathroom and I said to myself*
_ "Broken, you should put this in the medicine cabinet until you find out where it goes and if you need it."_

Eeeeww Methadone. That is Hardcores. No fun, at all. I feel for anyone who has to take even 30cc.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 2, 2010)

That's one ordinary cabinet... I think you should spice it up a bit


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 2, 2010)

i like methadone, makes my pain manageable and gives me energy..and i take it in the MG's



Brokenneck said:


> in my medicine cabinet?
> or the cabinet where I keep my meds?
> 
> in the bathroom medicine cabinet I guess you find the regular stuff.
> ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That's one ordinary cabinet... I think you should spice it up a bit



Hey man I'm workin on mine 

So far I love this new medicine


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, I must be getting old, too scared of all these new fandangled substances.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well ANC you got all the main ingredients that do the job well... who wants more when you have highly charged psilocybin mushrooms, freshly squeezed dmt, and pulled off white mescaline


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 3, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> i like methadone, makes my pain manageable and gives me energy..and i take it in the MG's


Methadone ah the substitute for heroin addicts... hmm, well I just got a handful of Fentanyl patches... now that puts methadone to shame!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 3, 2010)

Fentanyl is good, but as far as putting methadone to shame it depends on the micrograms...my buddy is on MScontin and 50 micrograms of fentanyl to get of methadone and roxi's after a crazy surgery...and he says the new meds are nothing compared to his old ones, hes withdrawling like crazy

EDIT: he was on methadone and roxi's for 7 years



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Methadone ah the substitute for heroin addicts... hmm, well I just got a handful of Fentanyl patches... now that puts methadone to shame!


----------



## shepj (Oct 4, 2010)

Whats In My Medicine Cabinet?

DMT
MDMA
JWH-018
Phenazepam (_on Sour Patch Kids_) 

And a broken piece and a lost piece


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

My medicine cabinet includes (240) 30mg oxycodone, (50) 60mg MScontin, thats morphine for those that don't know, (20) 10mg IR morphine for breakthrough pain.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

brandon. said:


> My medicine cabinet includes (240) 30mg oxycodone, (50) 60mg MScontin, thats morphine for those that don't know, (20) 10mg IR morphine for breakthrough pain.


Sounds like you're in a lot of pain, brother. You ok?


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Sounds like you're in a lot of pain, brother. You ok?


In more pain than most people will ever experience. And thats what I get every month. To make it worse, florida will probably be the last state to legalize and I would trade it all just for some good indica.


----------



## jwop (Oct 4, 2010)

brandon. said:


> In more pain than most people will ever experience. And thats what I get every month. To make it worse, florida will probably be the last state to legalize and I would trade it all just for some good indica.


then you're not in THAT much pain


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

jwop said:


> then you're not in THAT much pain


Thats pretty ballsy for you to try and say that. Did I say that a strong indica will take all my pain away? No. I didn't. but I'm sick and tired of throwing up from all the pills I'm on. I hardly keep food down. I've lost 24 pounds in the last few months.

so suck my dick


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 4, 2010)

Brandon i can relate man...im in florida also, and im getting tested for rsd next month


----------



## woobystein (Oct 4, 2010)

Stay strong brandon, sorry for the pain. I'd hand you a big ol' sack of stinky bubba if I could. How is the weed you guy's are getting in florida?


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 4, 2010)

im like an hour from tampa, and its pretty good over here man. i only deal with one guy though so idk about everyone else



woobystein said:


> Stay strong brandon, sorry for the pain. I'd hand you a big ol' sack of stinky bubba if I could. How is the weed you guy's are getting in florida?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

Pay no attention to the haters, brandon. 

I hope in the future your state's legislative powers come to their senses so people like you can produce and possess legally. They'll come around. It's a shame that a few warped pen strokes can prevent people from getting there medicine.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 4, 2010)

Medicine cabinet, eh? Disposable razor, tooth paste, tooth brush, a comb, baby aspirin and some metamucil  Mine isn't as happy as any of yours. Even if I know I'll never be constipated.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 4, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Sounds like you're in a lot of pain, brother. You ok?


Once all those pills are popped, pain be gone


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 4, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Pay no attention to the haters, brandon.
> 
> I hope in the future your state's legislative powers come to their senses so people like you can produce and possess legally. They'll come around. It's a shame that a few warped pen strokes can prevent people from getting there medicine.


The ideal is that people in that region have a very old way of thinking.... a lot of stiffhead republicans who ignore the total facts of what truly cannabis is capable of doing... but instead have people hopped up on strong pain meds that leads to strong addiction!


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The ideal is that people in that region have a very old way of thinking.... a lot of stiffhead republicans who ignore the total facts of what truly cannabis is capable of doing... but instead have people hopped up on strong pain meds that leads to strong addiction!


VERY old way of thinking in this area. We passed a law recently making it essentially illegal for head shops to operate... ridiculous.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

It's hard to teach the oldschoolers new tricks, eh.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Oct 4, 2010)

pain killer addiction is the worst man...especially when your perscribed them legit and you have to keep taking them..brandon, what exactly do you have man? im getting tested for RSD


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

I fractured a few of my vertebrae playing football in high school. One of them twisted almost 180 degrees. Then recently I was in a severe car accident. Doctors say I was centimeters away from being a quadriplegic. My whole upper body got fucked in the accident. I have to have my ribs surgically fused if I want them to go back to normal.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 4, 2010)

brandon. said:


> VERY old way of thinking in this area. We passed a law recently making it essentially illegal for head shops to operate... ridiculous.


What do they consider fun over there... ice fishin'


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> What do they consider fun over there... ice fishin'


Gator wranglin'?


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> What do they consider fun over there... ice fishin'


haha. well let's see. Fishing (no ice of course), Muddin' (the act of rednecks driving their trucks through mud), umm thats about it. People here are boring.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 4, 2010)

so is ur liver, kidneys and so on


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> im like an hour from tampa, and its pretty good over here man. i only deal with one guy though so idk about everyone else


I'm about an hour from tampa, in SH/Bville. It's decent here, the stuff I used to get from tampa was bomb. all cali medical.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

hammer6913 said:


> so is ur liver, kidneys and so on


Can you elaborate, please? What do you mean?


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Can you elaborate, please? What do you mean?


I think he was talking about the pain killers fucking up my liver and kidneys... i think


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

brandon. said:


> I think he was talking about the pain killers fucking up my liver and kidneys... i think


Oh I see.. Thanks bro, I guess my mind is elsewhere


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 4, 2010)

Your whole mind is aborbed by the soon to be presence of a WoW sheet


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

You rascal you.. lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 4, 2010)

The things I say to see people's reactions


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The things I say to see people's reactions


HA! The things you say PERIOD, my friend! What masterfully woven webs of provocative literature you certainly spew forth! Always a pleasure.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 4, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Your whole mind is aborbed by the soon to be presence of a WoW sheet


cant wait to try mine... heheh


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 4, 2010)

im gonna try to get a couple sheets come tax time


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 4, 2010)

btw my medi cab consists of a little-bit-o dank.........Quite Opiates after my first fluff experience so thats all I need till I get some more fluff


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 4, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> im gonna try to get a couple sheets come tax time


if i only had the cash....


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

I prolly wont be able to afford it but im gonna splurge just cuz good lsd dosent get thrown in my face very often lol


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

Good anything does not reside anywhere any longer. It's a matter of using todays technology with the thing of the past as currency.

Take that road and EVERYTHING is readily available.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> im gonna try to get a couple sheets come tax time


What a merry time that'll be! Holding a sheet of good L is like holding a fragile atomic bomb... it has that much power!


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> What a merry time that'll be! Holding a sheet of good L is like holding a fragile atomic bomb... it has that much power!


lol the government actually thought lsd was gonna be the answer to there next weapon of choice. Someone from shroomery said that a vial of crystal in your pocket can actually give you an intoxication. Could be placebo but still I couldent imagine having that in my pocket.


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a feeling those sheets are gonna go pretty quick though, I tend to pretty generous


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck fluff. My interest is elsewhere


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

badlandz said:


> Fuck fluff. My interest is elsewhere


This boy up here needs to have his mouth washed out with soap!


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

He needs to have his mouth washed out with fluff


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

lol Oh dear, where are my manners? 

What I meant was fluff is in abundance right now. 

Certain things are needed more so then others in my area.


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

where im from all thats readily available is weed, opiates, pills, x pills, cocaine, meth, and thats about it. The fluff was a godsend for me


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

badlandz said:


> Fuck fluff. My interest is elsewhere


My-My.. I don't think you've had the honor of sampling _this _Fluff, my friend. Look down.. Do you see those fuzzy warm socks? Well, they'd be knocked the fuck off! 



growdankbuds said:


> where im from all thats readily available is weed, opiates, pills, x pills, cocaine, meth, and thats about it. *The fluff was a godsend* for me


 
Oh golly.. Godsend is the perfect word to describe the Fluff..


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

No more opiates for me thanks to fluffy


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

thats a godsend in its own right


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> My-My.. I don't think you've had the honor of sampling _this _Fluff, my friend. Look down.. Do you see those fuzzy warm socks? Well, they'd be knocked the fuck off!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh golly.. Godsend is the perfect word to describe the Fluff..


I wouldn't say this type of acid is in abundance... you'll get the typical lavender stuff that usually floats around... sure it get you there just like Owsley's shit did. But The Fluff is a rare commodity I tell you... and I wouldn't pass it up for a second! Put it this way anyone can have a steak, but a steak is not genuinely a steak if it ain't London Broil or Tri-tip... this kind of acid has all the juices that lubricates every facet of the trip!


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

you mistaken me for someone new! Well wait.. new in spirit, yes!

I've been around the block my friend. My socks, they are no longer existence as I prowl like a tree hugger. Bare footed!

But I do admire your delightful report. I see you had quite the night with the fluff.

95-98% pure, I'm sure that would make my toes curl


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

badlandz said:


> you mistaken me for someone new! Well wait.. new in spirit, yes!
> 
> I've been around the block my friend. My socks, they are no longer existence as I prowl like a tree hugger. Bare footed!
> 
> ...


No-No, you've read me all wrong, friend. I make no assumptions about you whatsoever. Just stating the fact that this batch is something special. I ain't new either


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh thou spirit of old, I do sense an entity that is of familar chasity! He once roamed this forum like the most fluid epicure, dare I say it is he


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 5, 2010)

who is this man of question? lol im new here.


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

He was once a earth dweller only to hit the streets!. Canuck, you my friend bring a twinkle to my eye. 

Reconfirmation is a bitch danja. A whore of a cunt that has herpes. Stay away from it.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

badlandz said:


> He was once a earth dweller only to hit the streets!. Canuck, you my friend bring a twinkle to my eye.
> 
> Reconfirmation is a bitch danja. A whore of a cunt that has herpes. Stay away from it.


My lot in life is fulfilled! A twinkle to the eye I have brought to my fellow man! How Splendid! LOL

And it's always good advice to steer clear of herped whores


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tis is a bitch and I vouch for it not to happen! But good to see you back, your presence was dearly missed! Luckily in the past few months... some worthy minds associated themselves with RIU's liking


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

So you're an old RIU vet, badlandz? If I'm not mistaken, I think there was another badlandz here.. You? Welcome Home


----------



## badlandz (Oct 5, 2010)

Could this reconfirmation resurrect some from the dead? Oh wouldn't that be delightful!

No cannuck.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> So you're an old RIU vet, badlandz? If I'm not mistaken, I think there was another badlandz here.. You? Welcome Home


No. This dweller is from one distinct realm. He challenged me at every possible turn, and I admired him for it. He made RIU bloody fun!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah, so it's a reunion of sorts.. Welcome Back


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 5, 2010)

Im confused? lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

One needs to be confused when this worthy alias returns to the boards


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 5, 2010)

cant wait to try my fluffy fluff.. sounds like its gonna be some strong shit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Be prepared brotha... this Lucy is enraged with steriods


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 5, 2010)

Uhh I know I got two and there calling out to me all the time...... so hard to wait


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 5, 2010)

They whispering sweet nothings in your ear


----------



## `Dave (Oct 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Be prepared brotha... this Lucy is enraged with steriods


haha acid and roids, sweet combo


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Be prepared brotha... this Lucy is enraged with steriods



hahaha...nicee.


----------



## shepj (Oct 6, 2010)

My inventory is almost dead...

.5g MDMA
~10g's JWH-xxx Blend
~1g Marijuana
~70 hits of Phenazepam

grrr.. gettin low


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 6, 2010)

3gs of molly
And i got a vial of some luc comin in soon


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow you molly supply sure went fast .... you half way through... you ferocious one you!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2010)

shepj said:


> My inventory is almost dead...
> 
> .5g MDMA
> ~10g's JWH-xxx Blend
> ...


were did all the deems go?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 6, 2010)

I surprised... only 1 gram of budskies for you Shep... I thought you had cookies jars full of green


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 7, 2010)

i cant wait till i fell the sweet carress of lucy creeping up my spine. anyday now. look for a trip report coming to a thread near you. haha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

You wont' be disappointed


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> hah just got in a gram of the sand mixed with 2c-b and 25gs of ghb. party time


You're holding back on us mang. What happen to the mixture of sand and 2c-b... I know some totally fly shit happen out of the ocassion... please flatter us


----------



## shepj (Oct 7, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> were did all the deems go?


Given to close friends 



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I surprised... only 1 gram of budskies for you Shep... I thought you had cookies jars full of green


I am hurtin.. it sucks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you're hurting. Let me enlighten you


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Wow you molly supply sure went fast .... you half way through... you ferocious one you!


Me and molly have a..what you would call, a very loving relationship. Almost too loving


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean I had a weekly love affair with you for quite a few weeks... I was smoothering her too much... and soon got a little sick of her ways


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 7, 2010)

O yea, she really put the bitch in bitchslaped today. Took around 380mg last night. Oh boy is my brain hurtin


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fuck homeboy... you must of been sprawled out on the floor like a lazy catepillar ... I too 400mg's in total two days ago... I didn't feel that bad.. just a sore in the jar temples!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 9, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You're holding back on us mang. What happen to the mixture of sand and 2c-b... I know some totally fly shit happen out of the ocassion... please flatter us


ohh man. ive been eatin bars like candy so i dont remember much, but i dropped i think 100mg last night or the night before. and i dabbed a little bit like an hour into it. 

this stuff is amazing! you get a nice roll going first but then that 2c-b hits and everything starts melting and flowing. it was one of the best visual trips ive ever had. perfect dose too. i was tripping all night and into the next day. a had a good 8 hours of staring at anything with a pattern on it. my floor was flowing around my feet, the wood on the door was melting down like it was liquid. 

im keepin the rest for a special occasion. if you get the chance definitely grab some of this.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 9, 2010)

hells yea. that mix sounds magical. i would like to trip on that and see a good 3D movie. or i always wanted to go to the museaum of natural science and trip too. thats gotta be awesome


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2010)

Synaptolepis kirkii / uvuma-omhlope, also knows as mother in law's tongue.






Mulliene and banisteriopsis caapi to make some changa with DMT.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 11, 2010)

I gotta get more into the natural stuff. Teach me oh wise one of herbal medicine


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Oct 11, 2010)

sorry to bunch into the middle and screw the whole thing. 

i had a couple more but the after effects made me feel like shit and everything was crashing down cuz of those things i had so i flushed them

my stash is slooooowly working its way up...

a comfortabe amount of methylone
mephedrone
weed of course
and phenazepam!

lol

would been way more by now if it were for damn bthmg,,,,!!!!!!!! arrggghhh!!!!!


sorry sorry i hate when people do this but i just got a quick question.

is there a difference in high between otc dxm and pure powder you can get online. otc make me feel "dirty" dunno how else to explain it. thanks for your time guys!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 11, 2010)

I suppose I would flush much of that supply you have too! Methylone and mephedrone sound too more-ish... much harsher then the effects of good mdma... why settle for less when you can have the best! Phenazepam is not bad for those times after a hectic psychedelic trip...good to always have, just in case.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 11, 2010)

id rather have a couple oxys or sum ambien for after a good trip. those are the two i always use. sometimes both


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Those essentially work as painkillers... it won't ease or calm a trip... trust me, benzodiazepines work much better. That's there main purpose. 

ANC, what's your opinion on Kanna?


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty nice, I sometimes use it powdered as a smokeing additive, bit of an aquired taste when smoked.
Nices route of ingestion is alcohol based tincture. Or sceletium honey.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, heard the alcohol based tincture was the best route. A highly serotonin reuptake inhibitor, a good natural alternative to mdma. Much liken to that of zoloft or prozac!


----------



## shepj (Oct 12, 2010)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> is there a difference in high between otc dxm and pure powder you can get online.


The general consensus is that there is a big difference.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 12, 2010)

OTC DXM is normally a combination of anti-cough medicine which can heighten the risk of a possible overdose. Theres the big difference you're looking for


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 12, 2010)

Down to about 4 grams of mushies and still got two hits of cid. running on empty.


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2010)

take em together, should do you for 6 months.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 12, 2010)

true, but I wont wait that long....

2 and a half grams are actually aborts so that would be a very kick ass mix


----------



## `Dave (Oct 13, 2010)

ANC said:


> take em together, should do you for 6 months.


6 months lolwhat?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 13, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> true, but I wont wait that long....
> 
> 2 and a half grams are actually aborts so that would be a very kick ass mix



Be careful with those aborts. I had some, and visuals started after 0.5g! I took 5.5g of them on halloween last year. I could see every event in my life as if time did not exist and it was still happening. I was having out of body experiences where I would be living in simultaneous memories from my life. Really an amazing thing.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, shrooms tend to do that, funny how sometimes events that seem totaly unrelated becomes part of a larger unsettled event, and how shrooms can show this. I love the movie reel of my life thing it does. Most of the people I loved the most have allready passed on, so its great getting to see them again. Actualy had a dream about my father last night.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> true, but I wont wait that long....
> 
> 2 and a half grams are actually aborts so that would be a very kick ass mix


You need to restack mang


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

*Rivea Corymbosa / Turbina corymbosa / ololiuhqui *
http://www.springerlink.com/content/j673n14515744047/ Source of LSA without all the vomiting.
The Nahuatl word _ololiuhqui_ means "round thing", and refers to the small, brown, oval seeds of the morning glory, not the plant itself, which is called _coaxihuitl_, "snake-plant", 
The seeds, in Spanish, are sometimes called semilla de la Virgen (seeds of the Virgin Mary).
The seeds contain ergine (LSA), an ergoline alkaloid similar in structure to LSD. The psychedelic properties of _Turbina corymbosa_ and comparison of the potency of different varieties were studied in the Central Intelligence Agency's MKULTRA Subproject 22 in 1956.

*Cebil/Yopo* Bufotenin and dimethyltryptamine have been isolated from the seeds and seed pods, 5-MeO-DMT from the bark of the stems.[3] The seeds were found to contain 12.4% bufotenine, 0.06% 5-MeO-DMT and 0.06% DMT.

*Mimosa verrucosa (Jurema / Juerma Branca / jurema blanco)- *this is what you get from many dealers instead of hostilis, some non hostilis mimosas have mimosene which is toxic... first symptoms hairloss, I don't have many left anyway. http://www.entheogen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=735
*Mimosa Hostilis*
*Desmanthus Illinoensis (Illinois Bundleflower) *
*Desmanthus leptolobus (Prairie mimosa)*
Sources of DMT


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

You really do humble me ANC... I need to take a vacation and visit you


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You really do humble me ANC... I need to take a vacation and visit you


ANC blows my mind all over the place, mind if I come with you?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

Two seat discount, sure


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Two seat discount, sure


alllll the way to africa


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

You guys make me blush.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm more interested in those new and improved LSA seeds you mentioned that causes less nausea! Any successful attempts of LSA?


----------



## `Dave (Oct 18, 2010)

Oooo ima make some of that when I next have some time free, have you tried it ndang?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

Many people who have taken on an LSA extraction, usually come up with very poor results. I've seen people who have gone through with a lengthy process and still turn up empty. I have not taken the plunge with LSA since I have lovely Lucy sitting by my side 

That's why I'm waiting on ANC's reply... to see what he does different!


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

You don't need to extract these as such, read the link I posted for traditional preperation
13 pairs of seeds, which you pay for with 13 stones put at the base of the plant.
Ground up and steeped in water for an hour, then drank with water... I suggest, drinking only half the first time.

Its a nice plant similar to datura... in growth


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> You don't need to extract these as such, read the link I posted for traditional preperation
> 13 pairs of seeds, which you pay for with 13 stones put at the base of the plant.
> Ground up and steeped in water for an hour, then drank with water... I suggest, drinking only half the first time.
> 
> Its a nice plant similar to datura... in growth


Speaking of Datura ANC, ever take the plunge?

I never will.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol, no, but have babysat a bunch.... nutz, no value.


----------



## `Dave (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah sweet might have to look into it


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 18, 2010)

when I was 16 I ingested 400 mg seeds didnt know about the nausea alkaloids, started to feel crappy, hopped in the shower and power puked like a fire hose.


----------



## `Dave (Oct 18, 2010)

hahaha niiice


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> You don't need to extract these as such, read the link I posted for traditional preperation
> 13 pairs of seeds, which you pay for with 13 stones put at the base of the plant.
> Ground up and steeped in water for an hour, then drank with water... I suggest, drinking only half the first time.
> 
> Its a nice plant similar to datura... in growth


Wow, can it get an easier then that! What value does this sow ANC?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> when I was 16 I ingested 400 mg seeds didnt know about the nausea alkaloids, started to feel crappy, hopped in the shower and power puked like a fire hose.


Outer pulp no good


----------



## Skyron (Oct 18, 2010)

I just read this whole thread and I have to say I'm jealous! Haha I've got an eighth of what I've been told was "green goddess." But that's about it. Um, I have some prozac and wellbutrin?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anti Psychotic drugs... we want drugs that make us psychotic buddy 

An 8th of green goddess? Do you know the real chemical name? May I have to be your savor at this moment


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol well its got the same value as other LSA plants... its the source of the D in LSD.
P.s. I'm, not sure I still need drugs to be crazy.


----------



## Skyron (Oct 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Anti Psychotic drugs... we want drugs that make us psychotic buddy
> 
> An 8th of green goddess? Do you know the real chemical name? May I have to be your savor at this moment


Heh, it's just a supposed strain of weed. Guess I should've clarified.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 18, 2010)

right ANC. i dont think its the drugs that make us crazy i think they help us understand our craziness. imagine how crazy we could possibly be without them. now that scares me dude.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

[youtube]REx1Klg53Eo[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol well its got the same value as other LSA plants... its the source of the D in LSD.
> P.s. I'm, not sure I still need drugs to be crazy.


I see, but does this simple liquid conconction actually work?


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

No, people have just been taking it for godknows how long, mate. 
I very rarely post only based on theory, it avoids alot of confusion.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Last question, is it effective as far as you know


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2010)

well I have not sampled this, but I got it from a very trusted source in the entheo community.
It is well documented, just google a little.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll stop with the Lazze faire attitude and do a little google gang raping 

But I trust your well equipped circle!


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbina_corymbosa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subproject_22


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry to renew an old thread but i had too tell someone lol.
got another package today so in my medicine fridge i have 1g phenazepam,10g DXM,1g salvia 10x,56 sugar cubes dosed with 2c-p,230mg of aMT and 14g liberty caps on the way also i have 5 blotters of bromo dragon-FLY and 100mg 5-meo-dmt.
again sorry for old thread renewal but im just soooo excited


----------



## `Dave (Oct 27, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> sorry to renew an old thread but i had too tell someone lol.
> got another package today so in my medicine fridge i have 1g phenazepam,10g DXM,1g salvia 10x,56 sugar cubes dosed with 2c-p,230mg of aMT and 14g liberty caps on the way also i have 5 blotters of bromo dragon-FLY and 100mg 5-meo-dmt.
> again sorry for old thread renewal but im just soooo excited


whats amt like?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> sorry to renew an old thread but i had too tell someone lol.
> got another package today so in my medicine fridge i have 1g phenazepam,10g DXM,1g salvia 10x,56 sugar cubes dosed with 2c-p,230mg of aMT and 14g liberty caps on the way also i have 5 blotters of bromo dragon-FLY and 100mg 5-meo-dmt.
> again sorry for old thread renewal but im just soooo excited


Thanks for reviving this thread... I too would be jumping with static if I had such a wide scope of mind boggling psychedelics! Will be updating my cabinet as I received some rare pressed 2c-b tabs... so pretty to the naked eye


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 27, 2010)

`Dave said:


> whats amt like?


so far ive only smoked it and not had any effects really but ndanger mentioned 50mg orally so ima try that this weekend and i will report back.


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 27, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread... I too would be jumping with static if I had such a wide scope of mind boggling psychedelics! Will be updating my cabinet as I received some rare pressed 2c-b tabs... so pretty to the naked eye


 sexual!!is all ive got too say hahaha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tell me about it.... 2c-b is my sexual potion, fuck viagra


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 27, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Tell me about it.... 2c-b is my sexual potion, fuck viagra


 hahahhahah Ndanger that actually made me lol!


----------



## `Dave (Oct 28, 2010)

when my mate gets back ndang il have pics of my mdma  use his 10 mega pixel camera for it hehe


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Super... that camera should do the molly justice


----------



## `Dave (Oct 28, 2010)

tooooo tireed and late haha I got back just naw, will post tomorah for shureess


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 28, 2010)

Darn... pop some uppers and post those pictures mr. lols


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 28, 2010)

I just got some new stuff, took a picture and now the pic is gone!

Oh well, just a few tiny paper squares 

I'm sure you guys could imagine


----------



## purple stanky (Oct 28, 2010)

awww man i wanna see em not imagine them lol


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 28, 2010)

i heard something really fucked up the other day. this dude was totally convinced his tabs were pressed with viagra. haha that would be so ridiclious. u never know though, the will press anything into pills these days.


----------



## `Dave (Oct 30, 2010)

my .6 wrap for tonight, got another gram of it though 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dunno why the pictures so big though :/


----------



## `Dave (Oct 30, 2010)

ruined da quality


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2010)

upload it through RIU, RIU will put it in a thumbnail in your post...


Some forums automatically put linked images in thumbnails, not sure why this one doesnt


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2010)

purple stanky said:


> awww man i wanna see em not imagine them lol



LOL all gone!

sorry


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 30, 2010)

The _FLUFF_ is a fast little fucker


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> The _FLUFF_ is a fast little fucker


Very.


....


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Oct 30, 2010)

cyclobenzaprine, klonazepam, percocet, mirtazapine.
all legaly prescribed to me.
also have aleve.


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 31, 2010)

ahhhh mirtazipine a great sedative!very good for killing bad trips that people occasionally have always have them and chlopromazine on hand while dishing out my candy


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 18, 2010)

well update time:atm the 70 odd 2c-p sugar cubes,150mg amt,756mg DXM,100mg 5-meo-dmt,5 blotter of bromo-dragonFLY
on was is 5 blotter 5-meo-amt,500mg 5-meo-dmt and 500mg 2c-e which will be dosed onto sugar cubes also about 600mg phenazepamgod i love the tinterweb,bottles upon bottle of concerta XL and boxes of mirtazipine and chlopromazine.will try and get picks when its all in one group just dont feel too comfy uploading a picture with thats many class a's in this country.


----------



## `Dave (Nov 21, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> well update time:atm the 70 odd 2c-p sugar cubes,150mg amt,756mg DXM,100mg 5-meo-dmt,5 blotter of bromo-dragonFLY
> on was is 5 blotter 5-meo-amt,500mg 5-meo-dmt and 500mg 2c-e which will be dosed onto sugar cubes also about 600mg phenazepamgod i love the tinterweb,bottles upon bottle of concerta XL and boxes of mirtazipine and chlopromazine.will try and get picks when its all in one group just dont feel too comfy uploading a picture with thats many class a's in this country.


you tried the amt yet?

that mdma was so nice omg nomnomnom


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 21, 2010)

holy shit man, back in my "glory" days we just did ecstasy, blow and shrooms (i never did shrooms but all my friends did a lot).....ive never heard of 99% of the shit you guys are talkin about lol.
now i just take flexeril, tramadol (prescribed to me) and the occasional xanax (prescribed to a friend)....cant get into the good shit anymore do to medical problems...i miss ex and pure mdma....


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 21, 2010)

`Dave said:


> you tried the amt yet?
> 
> that mdma was so nice omg nomnomnom


 yeah smoked 60mg oooooooft it was like super energy for like 4 hours then light visuals.
yeah i chewed through a gram of MDMA last night with a bottle of mount gay rum fucking brilliaant night!!just wish tonight was better.
some wee toad plugged me in the leg with a pen knife little dick!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 23, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> well update time:atm the 70 odd 2c-p sugar cubes,150mg amt,756mg DXM,100mg 5-meo-dmt,5 blotter of bromo-dragonFLY
> on was is 5 blotter 5-meo-amt,500mg 5-meo-dmt and 500mg 2c-e which will be dosed onto sugar cubes also about 600mg phenazepamgod i love the tinterweb,bottles upon bottle of concerta XL and boxes of mirtazipine and chlopromazine.will try and get picks when its all in one group just dont feel too comfy uploading a picture with thats many class a's in this country.


Well call you the RC King 

Not too shabby my friend! My cabinet has a few new shining items such as: LSD-25 bountiful's of it , various pressed pokeballs in assorted varieties, a few sativa's strains of cannabis, and remnant amounts of 2c-b!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 23, 2010)

Should be adding some good ol' L to the cabinet this week.

What kind of sativas are you working with ndnager? I just got a really nice sativa, not sure what the name is but the pistils are pink


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2010)

A nice stomach full of turkey and paper equipped to ignite the night like neon flared christmas lights, splended 

Strains are as followed: Trainwreck, OG Kush, Northern Lights!


----------



## shepj (Nov 24, 2010)

*Herb*:

Santa Cruz Haze
Lemon Diesel
Jack Herer (_soon_)
*
Spice Products*:

The Presidential Spice
JWH-081

*Misc*:

LSD
DMT
MDMA


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Haha... what the presendential spice consist of Shep 

Is that one of your mad scientist conconctions? And I didn't know you had some MDMA on deck!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 24, 2010)

om nom nom ate a tab


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> om nom nom ate a tab


Aren't you enjoying yourself over there


----------



## `Dave (Nov 25, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> yeah smoked 60mg oooooooft it was like super energy for like 4 hours then light visuals.
> yeah i chewed through a gram of MDMA last night with a bottle of mount gay rum fucking brilliaant night!!just wish tonight was better.
> some wee toad plugged me in the leg with a pen knife little dick!


fairplay sounds sweet  might have to purchase!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe it was godsent or whatever you'll like to phrase it. But I just came up on some very beautiful Mescaline Sulfate. Its tan and it sparkles... its a mere gram... oh I want to savor it forever


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 7, 2010)

oooo the beautiful 3,4,5-trimethoxyphenethylamine i have never tried YET but when i do im sure it will be one of the most enjoyable experiences in my life.
update of medicine cabinet:
5 5-meo-aMT blotter
500mg 2c-e going too be dosed at 10 mg onto sugar cubes
500mg 5-meo-dmt
about 4 grams of dxm left me n the gf munch 4g in 2 days i have no recollection relly of teh 2nd day
30 *Seroquel
45 chlopromazine
56 mirtazipine
14 melliril
72 2c-p sugar cubes
and the amt is finished
i had my first proper 5-meo-dmt experience last night most definetly one of thee most beautiful chemicals i have ever tried!
*


----------



## Martins (Dec 7, 2010)

good boabbymac, but maybe some pic's


----------



## shepj (Dec 7, 2010)

Between myself and a friend:

JWH-018
JWH-081
JWH-210

Lucy
Dimitri
Molly

Santa Cruz Haze
Lemon Diesel
Blue Widow
Blue Dream
Queen Goo

and some local indoor organic herb reminiscent of GHSC's Trainwreck.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Been having a sweet tooth for molly recently. And there looks like an abundance of varieties in the near horizon


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 8, 2010)

Martins said:


> good boabbymac, but maybe some pic's


 dude im a bit skeptical about putting pictures up as many of these chemicals are class a's in my country and im recently got raided by the police a few months ago but just believe me my cabinet is stocked up i have no reason too lie.


----------



## Martins (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok i belive ya +rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> dude im a bit skeptical about putting pictures up as many of these chemicals are class a's in my country and im recently got raided by the police a few months ago but just believe me my cabinet is stocked up i have no reason too lie.


I believe you.

I thought the same thing when I read martins post.


None of us are serious though, right?  It's all a big funny joke when we all pretend to be drug users


----------



## Martins (Dec 8, 2010)

whats wrong with all you guys


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2010)

vague question


I'm slightly medicated LOL


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Dec 8, 2010)

the same thing thats wrong with the rest of the world!! being human. lol
meee too


----------



## kether noir (Dec 8, 2010)

a large benzo collection from pins to bars. they are of great help. 8ball Columbian marching powder. some days im really dragging. and loads of mescal for spiritual use and for tantra. others for meditation, nectar of the poppy. and lots of water.

everything has it's place and balance. and of course, everything in moderation.

k~noir

love is the law, love under will...


----------



## Martins (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry but my english skills is bad


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Dec 8, 2010)

I c yes ur correct im a weirdo!!


----------



## Martins (Dec 8, 2010)

what are you talking about?


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Dec 8, 2010)

what? idk what u meen?


----------



## Martins (Dec 8, 2010)

i dont know english language very well, now u get it??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> I believe you.
> 
> I thought the same thing when I read martins post.
> 
> ...


I'm a junkie and I'm fucking proud about it 

Nah folks I'm what you called an educated, sound minded consumer of drugs or more politely said (consumer of God's food)


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 8, 2010)

beautifully put brother!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 8, 2010)

kether noir said:


> a large benzo collection from pins to bars. they are of great help. 8ball Columbian marching powder. some days im really dragging. and loads of mescal for spiritual use and for tantra. others for meditation, nectar of the poppy. and lots of water.
> 
> everything has it's place and balance. and of course, everything in moderation.
> 
> ...


Columbian marching powder you say... that has a classic ring to it 

Getting scales off that Peruvian Flake... snort, snort!


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 8, 2010)

i know its not really too special or anything but it just got done curing so i thought id show
all of you my herb =) i crossed white widow with bubblelicious and it worked out fantasticly!!


View attachment 1313360
View attachment 1313320
View attachment 1313319
View attachment 1313317


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2010)

looks dank as fuckkkk

those trichs are pretty redic


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 9, 2010)

Xanax but could go for some of that columbian marching powered.


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 9, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> looks dank as fuckkkk
> 
> those trichs are pretty redic


Thanks verde and
oh my the taste and smell is exquisite! 
and i absolutely love the tric coverage =)


----------



## `Dave (Dec 9, 2010)

In ma cabinet not much atm 

250mgs 5-Meo-Dmt
100mgs 2CI

Will hopefully getting an astonishing amount of 2CB soon though! And if that works a lot of 2CI


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 9, 2010)

purple stanky said:


> Thanks verde and
> oh my the taste and smell is exquisite!
> and i absolutely love the tric coverage =)


have you eaten any yet

id definitely taste some, looks really tasty


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 9, 2010)

hm

60mg MDAI
50mg 2CI
1g Mephedrone
112g Dried San pedro
2g Shwagg 
Bottle of Delsym lol

To soon be added : 2CP, 4-AcO-DMT, 5-MeO-DiPT, MDPV, Methylone


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 9, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> have you eaten any yet
> 
> id definitely taste some, looks really tasty


i made some hash oil out of some of it that was awesome! 
and i made some cannabutter too that i made
some really tasty cookies with =) if that counts? haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 9, 2010)

purple stanky said:


> i made some hash oil out of some of it that was awesome!
> and i made some cannabutter too that i made
> some really tasty cookies with =) if that counts? haha


check out what I got cooking at the moment 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/391360-making-cannabutter-sr-verde-60g.html


----------



## smokedupnburnedout (Dec 10, 2010)

i made brownies then used the rest of the butter to make frosting 


purple stanky said:


> i made some hash oil out of some of it that was awesome!
> and i made some cannabutter too that i made
> some really tasty cookies with =) if that counts? haha


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds fucking delicious... but then again im a fat kid at heart =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 11, 2010)

purple stanky said:


> i know its not really too special or anything but it just got done curing so i thought id show
> all of you my herb =) i crossed white widow with bubblelicious and it worked out fantasticly!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's one hairy beast you got there, good job


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you much =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 15, 2010)

The weekend approaches with this horizon that is foreign... it has the warmth of summer and the coolness of winter compacted into one. Mescalito is aboard and let his chakra roar


----------



## timtebow420 (Dec 16, 2010)

I miss the good old days when it seemed like you could trust who you got the paper and the rolls from. I am in FLA and everybody I know that takes these things these days is a total crapshoot and I wouldnt trust it. I would die for some good ole trip but just dont trust these people. Anybody ever do the "euro domes" or the "euros"? Used to get these rolls back in 99 and my god it felt like your eyes were in an earthquake...everything just crazy feelling..man I miss the days....


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 16, 2010)

ate 3 4mg tabs of 5-meo-aMT ooo ya fucker from what i can remeber my whole room was orange there was a bar in my bathroom what i dont remember is 2 hours of supposedly different personalities to the point none of my close frineds could even see "me"


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 16, 2010)

dam. that sounds like an awesome trip. im totally jealous bro. ive always wanted to try that.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 16, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> ate 3 4mg tabs of 5-meo-aMT ooo ya fucker from what i can remeber my whole room was orange there was a bar in my bathroom what i dont remember is 2 hours of supposedly different personalities to the point none of my close frineds could even see "me"


Sounds fun yet scary at the same time. How was the body load? And how long did the experience last?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sounds fun yet scary at the same time.


my thoughts exactly 

alternate personalities and blackouts no thanks


----------



## `Dave (Dec 17, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> my thoughts exactly
> 
> alternate personalities and blackouts no thanks


yeah blackouts for more than an half an hour, no thanks


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Sounds fun yet scary at the same time. How was the body load? And how long did the experience last?


 the body load wasnt as bad as i thought it would be although i had drank a bottle of rum,experience lasted about 1 full night/day due too me eating the 3rd tab half way through the the first experience id say all in all 18-20 hours


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

boabbymac said:


> ate 3 4mg tabs of 5-meo-aMT ooo ya fucker from what i can remeber my whole room was orange there was a bar in my bathroom what i dont remember is 2 hours of supposedly different personalities to the point none of my close frineds could even see "me"


Possesion is a bitch


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

A bottle of rum too... you sure are pressing the boundaries mate! This episode could of easily lead to a common story of dehydration. Play more cautiously when tripping


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2010)

`Dave said:


> yeah blackouts for *more than an half an hour*, no thanks


LOL! That's about my limit yeah


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> Possesion is a bitch


 ahahahhahahaha sure is


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> A bottle of rum too... you sure are pressing the boundaries mate! This episode could of easily lead to a common story of dehydration. Play more cautiously when tripping


 i always push the boundaries and always keep a bottle of water next too me while i drink/trip so dehydration wasnt the reason,its never happened before and i hope i doesnt happen again.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 18, 2010)

why no _good_ weed darth? everything else looks good though


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 18, 2010)

haha just whats available here... only payed 20 bucks for 10 grams though not to bad.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn! Mexican pressed brick Weed is so fucking rare nowadays ever since the semi-legalization of medical weed. I remember the days in highschool breaking up dime size baggies... it was such an art just breaking it up... removing the stems and seeds and rolling that shit up. Actually, some people prefer the high over some high grade cannabis. But it could be a chore on the lungs for sure lmfao...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Damn! Mexican pressed brick Weed is so fucking rare nowadays ever since the semi-legalization of medical weed. I remember the days in highschool breaking up dime size baggies... it was such an art just breaking it up... removing the stems and seeds and rolling that shit up. Actually, some people prefer the high over some high grade cannabis. But it could be a chore on the lungs for sure lmfao...


its even sorta rare here and theres no medi-weed to take its place, borderwars have put a stop to 250-300 dollar pounds that use to supply my area with a all day way cheap smoke suplly.. i'd much rather prefer the good stuff though...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 19, 2010)

A damn shame that the State has deprived you of that privilege. I suppose there crown hailers for alcohol though


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> A damn shame that the State has deprived you of that privilege. I suppose there crown hailers for alcohol though


they keep making the laws on booze more and more lenient, of course its slowy getting better for pot, felony two years ago was two ounces now that marker is at three ounces, lol still illegal still go to jail though, its dumb


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tell me about it... quite surprised they banned Joose and 4 Loco intoxication drinks lols


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 19, 2010)

right. we need to pack up and move to Cali Darth. its almost impossible to find anything here. there isnt even any really good techno here.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Tell me about it... quite surprised they banned Joose and 4 Loco intoxication drinks lols


big brother.. stepping in to tell us what not to consume


----------



## flutterbi (Dec 20, 2010)

hi ok in my medicine chest i have 4oz spacequeen, roughly 20oz glycern tincture, 6grams hash oil, 180 10mg methadone(yes it is for pain), 65 4mg hydromorphone, 17 75mg fentanal patches(im to lazy to get up to check the spelling), a half oz of mushies, and like .3 DMT oh and 12 cups butter in the freezer


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 20, 2010)

flutterbi said:


> hi ok in my medicine chest i have 4oz spacequeen, roughly 20oz glycern tincture, 6grams hash oil, 180 10mg methadone(yes it is for pain), 65 4mg hydromorphone, 17 75mg fentanal patches(im to lazy to get up to check the spelling), a half oz of mushies, and like .3 DMT oh and 12 cups butter in the freezer


WOW!

Can I see some of that cannabis LOL!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> big brother.. stepping in to tell us what not to consume


No, no, no my friend you took it all wrong lols... I was simply implying that here in California they banned any alcohol with stimulant properties in it. Go on slurping your 4 Loco homeboy


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

flutterbi said:


> hi ok in my medicine chest i have 4oz spacequeen, roughly 20oz glycern tincture, 6grams hash oil, 180 10mg methadone(yes it is for pain), 65 4mg hydromorphone, 17 75mg fentanal patches(im to lazy to get up to check the spelling), a half oz of mushies, and like .3 DMT oh and 12 cups butter in the freezer


That's one hefty cabinet you posses! Various methods and routes of cannabis... willing to donate some butter for my big brownie sale


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 20, 2010)

that is an amazing collection bro. its gotta be one of the best cabinets ive read about. its hard to find any of them here in Texas.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> that is an amazing collection bro. its gotta be one of the best cabinets ive read about. its hard to find any of them here in Texas.


One of the best? 

I thought I took that category lols


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Dec 20, 2010)

clonazepam. o wait i already took it all...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 20, 2010)

u do ndangered. dont worry. i said one of the top 3 not the number 1. u know thats always gonna be your seat bro.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nubby Tubbs said:


> clonazepam. o wait i already took it all...


Easy on the benzo's my friend... they call it the chill pill for a reason


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just acquired some 2c-t-7. A wickedly vivid psychedelic with visuals out rivaling those of mescaline, a hint of dmt-esque visuals combined. This one is a rare one in my cabinet!

In addition, some molly known as moonrocks... which actually takes the form of vivid hard rock stones will grace my presence soon. Its a holly jolly Christmas


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 28, 2010)

it sounds magical to me. both of em. the moonrocks sound amazing. i may have to be takin a trip to the moon soon. haha. whats the duration of the 2c-t-7 bro?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Both are pleasantly so... but never think up the concept of combining the two because its lethal or could be! Besides that 2c-t-7 last anywhere from 7-10 hours. Highly euphoric yet insanely visual!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 28, 2010)

hells yea. i almost thought about askin i about it as a combo but then i realized that neither of us are that irresponsible. hahahahaha. there is still way to much to learn about RCs. i like to trip on one thing and get its full effects and experience. i think its about that time for me again.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2010)

Indefinitely! Psychedelics in whole intrigue me. Its like a building block on the processes of the brain, each one getting closer to the desired effect. 

Although, mescaline may be my new tool for exploration. In small dosages I truly see it as a "smart drug!"


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 28, 2010)

theres still alot for me to explore. i have been wanting to try Ketamine for awhile now. thats in my top 3 to try next along with DMT and Mescaline. ketamine is just so intriguing to me. i must explore it.


----------



## shepj (Dec 28, 2010)

Massachusetts Super Skunk (1986 Sensi Seeds Super Skunk)
Purple Trash (Purple Kush x Trainwreck x Hash Plant)
Green Crack a.k.a. Green Cush (SSSC Skunk #1 x Local Sweet Leaf Afghani)
Green Cross (Green Crack x Trainwreck)

Dutch Passion - Ortega Indica (Northern Lights #1 x Unknown 1970's Indica)
B.O.G. Seeds - BMR (B.O.G. Bubble x Bluemoon)
Sensi Seeds - Big Bud {(Big Bud x NL#1) x Big Bud}
Fruity Pebbles

Santa Cruz Haze 
Grandaddy Purple (Big Bud x Purple Urkle)
Lemon Diesel (NYCD x Lemon Thai)
Blue Dream (DJ Short's Blueberry x Santa Cruz Haze)


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 28, 2010)

dam shepj. thats quite a harvest u got there bro. that Purple Trash sounds so tasty. so whats ur favorite of them?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 28, 2010)

shepj said:


> Massachusetts Super Skunk (1986 Sensi Seeds Super Skunk)
> Purple Trash (Purple Kush x Trainwreck x Hash Plant)
> Green Crack a.k.a. Green Cush (SSSC Skunk #1 x Local Sweet Leaf Afghani)
> Green Cross (Green Crack x Trainwreck)
> ...


SICK DUDE!!!! I've been toking on grand daddy purp, and dreaming of getting some blue dream.. and that purple trash and green cross sound amazing as well


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> theres still alot for me to explore. i have been wanting to try Ketamine for awhile now. thats in my top 3 to try next along with DMT and Mescaline. ketamine is just so intriguing to me. i must explore it.


DMT is on rare occasions... well for me personally. It has that cosmic universal theme beyond it! Ketamine is a gem alone altogether... it is probably the most praise worthy dissociative... I've not taken it intramuscarly nor dared IV'ed it... but railing a few lines makes for one good time


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 29, 2010)

shepj said:


> Massachusetts Super Skunk (1986 Sensi Seeds Super Skunk)
> Purple Trash (Purple Kush x Trainwreck x Hash Plant)
> Green Crack a.k.a. Green Cush (SSSC Skunk #1 x Local Sweet Leaf Afghani)
> Green Cross (Green Crack x Trainwreck)
> ...


I'm telling you peeps... by next year sometime when your walking the aisles of Border's Bookstore you'll see Shepj's annual smoke report sitting there in great elasticity! I sense big things in him


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 29, 2010)

ketamine has been the most illusive substance that ive ever tried to obtain. i guess where im from its just not that popular. that sux for me.


----------



## shepj (Dec 29, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> so whats ur favorite of them?


That is an impossible question to answer  



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm telling you peeps... by next year sometime when your walking the aisles of Border's Bookstore you'll see Shepj's annual smoke report sitting there in great elasticity! I sense big things in him


The second a company / publisher talks to me about it, I am on board! lol.


----------



## `Dave (Dec 31, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> ketamine has been the most illusive substance that ive ever tried to obtain. i guess where im from its just not that popular. that sux for me.


Yeah thats well shit :/ should come over to the UK!! you could buy a litre of it for £350!! which if ya cook it up correctly you'll get about 40-50 G's


----------



## shepj (Dec 31, 2010)

`Dave said:


> you could buy a litre of it for £350!! which if ya cook it up correctly you'll get about 40-50 G's


Seems a little pricey.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 4, 2011)

shepj said:


> Seems a little pricey.


Ah Shepj, stop intriguing us with your liquidation prices 

350 for a litre... that's insanely cheap!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 4, 2011)

right. ive been on a quest to find sum ketamine for almost 6 months now. as long as its been, im too determined to give up the search for the chemical i long to experience. i know it will happen for me.


----------



## `Dave (Jan 6, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> right. ive been on a quest to find sum ketamine for almost 6 months now. as long as its been, im too determined to give up the search for the chemical i long to experience. i know it will happen for me.


yeah dont give up  when you find it, you'll be loving it mate


----------



## maryjizane (Jan 6, 2011)

meth amphetamine...yard regs...


----------



## Sorklaoter (Jan 6, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> No, no, no my friend you took it all wrong lols... I was simply implying that here in California they banned any alcohol with stimulant properties in it. Go on slurping your 4 Loco homeboy


It's been banned in Michigan too. It's okay though, that shit sucked anyway


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorklaoter said:


> It's been banned in Michigan too. It's okay though, that shit sucked anyway


still got it here 12% alc haha


----------



## Sorklaoter (Jan 7, 2011)

May as well grind some amphetamine tablets into a bottle of wine, then at least the stimulant part would be stronger. Wouldn't be too good for ya but to each their own


----------



## sven deisel (Jan 8, 2011)

i love the k hole been a few months for me ill take 2 gallons


----------



## NP88 (Jan 9, 2011)

In no particular order...

Obama kush (Purple kush x black kush)
Lemon Kush
Og kush x sour d
Bubba Kush
Purple kush x unknown
LA confidential
Chem dawg
head band
J 27
Grape diesel
c4 
Bubble hash
homemade golden hash


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 9, 2011)

NP88 said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> Obama kush (Purple kush x black kush)
> Lemon Kush
> ...


You got some hefty Greens there good sir! Now that's a blazing arsenal


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 9, 2011)

right. makes me so sad that i cant grow my own. i have so much time and care i could put into some beautiful plants. i just have no place to do it and need at least a decent job to get it up and going. but i have big dreams that i know ill conquer one of these days.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah the fleeting heroic of a future botanists... I have high hopes for you good sir!

Perhaps I'll be gifted by some fine Coca real soon... and be greeted by this 80's musical ensemble, "(Ooh White Lines) Vision dreams of passion 
(Blowin&#8217; through my mind) and all the while I think of you 
(High price) a very strange reaction 
(For us to unwind) the more I see, the more I do
(Something like a phenomenon) Baby!

A million magic crystals, painted pure and white 
A multi-million dollars almost overnight 
Twice as sweet as sugar, twice as bitter as salt 
And if you get hooked, baby, it's nobody else's fault, so don't do it!"

A little Grandmaster Flash for yo asses


----------



## boabbymac (Jan 10, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ah the fleeting heroic of a future botanists... I have high hopes for you good sir!
> 
> Perhaps I'll be gifted by some fine Coca real soon... and be greeted by this 80's musical ensemble, "(Ooh White Lines) Vision dreams of passion
> (Blowin&#8217; through my mind) and all the while I think of you
> ...


saw him live at rockness 2010 rizla arena was fucking brilliant couldnt have asked for a better performance!!definetly made my weekend seeing him.


----------



## `Dave (Jan 10, 2011)

cabinet atm:

liquid 2ce
5 meo dmt
meth (lol)


----------



## Swag (Jan 10, 2011)

`Dave said:


> cabinet atm:
> 
> liquid 2ce
> 5 meo dmt
> meth (lol)


View attachment 1373645.

That's the first thing I thought of if you mixed them all together...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Swag said:


> View attachment 1373645.
> 
> That's the first thing I thought of if you mixed them all together...


Nice conclusion mate 

But do they say that fine crystal meth and superb acid is a mixture to die for... one wise man told me long ago


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 10, 2011)

`Dave said:


> cabinet atm:
> 
> liquid 2ce
> 5 meo dmt
> meth (lol)


That last remanent in your medicine cabinet sort of stunned me. As long as your using it as a productive tool for studying, then its justified so to say


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 10, 2011)

that 5-Meo sounds good right about now. ive really been wanting to check out DMT alot lately.


----------



## Daath (Jan 10, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> that 5-Meo sounds good right about now. ive really been wanting to check out DMT alot lately.


I hear ya brother! I myself just need a couple more ingredients.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2011)

I rather go the all natural route to reach the state of nirvana... DMT in it's extracted state or DMT synthesized with comparable lab test proving its purity


----------



## `Dave (Jan 11, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That last remanent in your medicine cabinet sort of stunned me. As long as your using it as a productive tool for studying, then its justified so to say



Yeah, got sent a free G of it, looks fucking pure as shit... Dont know what im gonna do with it ahah havent come across meth ever where I live


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 11, 2011)

lol found a site that sells "replica quaalude bottles"... was thinking about sticking one of these in my medicine cabinet


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Quaalude's are old as shit! If you can snag that which I highly doubt then go right ahead. They were very popular in the 70's amongst hipster junkies


----------



## weldergrowingreen (Jan 11, 2011)

Crack? Seriously? Sheeeeeeeesh..... I'm not one to pass judgement, but that shit is the fucking DEVIL....... To each his/her own, I suppose. I do feel compelled to say that cocaine and crack cocaine are the ultimate home-wreckers. Nothing good can come out of smoking that shit. Ever. Stick with the peyote..... It'll love you back. : )


----------



## 3610 (Jan 12, 2011)

68 Adderall 30mg XR
Im such a poor bastard and living where drugs aren't accepted SUCKS!. Hope to get some LSD soon though.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 12, 2011)

3610 said:


> 68 Adderall 30mg XR
> Im such a poor bastard and *living where drugs aren't accepted SUCKS!.* Hope to get some LSD soon though.


where.... earth?


----------



## Swag (Jan 12, 2011)

3610 said:


> 68 Adderall 30mg XR
> Im such a poor bastard and living where drugs aren't accepted SUCKS!. Hope to get some LSD soon though.


Drugs are accepted every where in the US... it all has to do with what the FDA deems worthy of human consumption... an when I say FDA I mean Pfizer, Johnson and Johnson, and Eli Lilly


----------



## Swag (Jan 12, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Quaalude's are old as shit! If you can snag that which I highly doubt then go right ahead. They were very popular in the 70's amongst hipster junkies


My mother used to do lab testing for a pharmaceutical company. She said she would test the analgesic effects of opiates in mice by putting them on hot plates and raising the temperature till they jumped. She also did testing with either barbiturates or benzodiazepines and she said the mice that were exposed to it after awhile would eventually start killing each other and than eat the head of the dead ones...


----------



## 3610 (Jan 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> where.... earth?


HAHA good joke, but no my undisclosed location.


----------



## shepj (Jan 12, 2011)

3610 said:


> living where drugs aren't accepted SUCKS!


If you are in the United States, I think the problem is that drugs are too accepted.. just the wrong ones.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2011)

Society condemns drugs so big corporations with there big white lab coats and such could make top dollar... everything about pharmaceuticals nowadays is nothing but material consumerism... day in and day out. A doctor wants to prescribe something you'll have to take on a daily basis until you're dead. Much to the liken of your common cigarette 

And I was cold and lonely for nearly two months... naked by the deeming of Lucy herself. But she has exposed herself in the most beautiful way. Needlepoint is home for good


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Look what the mangey cat dragged in lols... some rare and highly acclaimed benzo known as Etizolam 

What makes this more pleasant and erotic is that its laid on blotters. 

Cloud 9 hypnotica is calling me


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just sprinkled 220mg's of molly in OJ. I feel the energy building up ever so slightly... stretching feels so god damn good. New batch with new promises 

Will report back soon, if the eye wiggles are not strong enough


----------



## mightymiller (Jan 20, 2011)

atm, white widow, bubblicious,jockhorror,and nl. coming attractions- lucy,molly,supposed "nearly 100%" pure racemic powdered k, methylone, nndmt,and moxy. new year new cabinet!!! hows those eye wiggles??


----------



## Swag (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally have enough droogz to consider this a worth while post. As of now 25 hits of LSD, 3.5 grams of MDMA, 35-45mg of 2c-b, 170mg of Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine XR), and two jello shots of half a ayahuasca brew made out of 45g's of MHRB and 6g's of Syrian Rue. Also a half ounce of some seedless mids and a gram of supposed black jack left


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuck. Yesterday was a blur.... perhaps it was a mixture of benzo's and molly. I fucking blacked out for 3 hours... mindstate: Nirvana!

Consumed around 3am last night and didn't take presence of reality until 630am. My eyes were fluttering bad.... god I fucking love this MOLLY


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 20, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Fuck. Yesterday was a blur.... perhaps it was a mixture of benzo's and molly. I fucking blacked out for 3 hours... mindstate: Nirvana!
> 
> Consumed around 3am last night and didn't take presence of reality until 630am. My eyes were fluttering bad.... god I fucking love this MOLLY


Brother that sounds fucking great !!!


----------



## `Dave (Jan 21, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Fuck. Yesterday was a blur.... perhaps it was a mixture of benzo's and molly. I fucking blacked out for 3 hours... mindstate: Nirvana!
> 
> Consumed around 3am last night and didn't take presence of reality until 630am. My eyes were fluttering bad.... god I fucking love this MOLLY


yeah!! blacking out from mdma is fuuuun heeheh

am picking up 10gs of mdma and ketamine tomoz  will post pics on monday


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 21, 2011)

`Dave said:


> am picking up 10gs of mdma and ketamine tomoz  will post pics on monday


YEEEHHAAAAA that sounds like a blast


----------



## `Dave (Jan 21, 2011)

ye man gonna be a phat next weekend !!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Stock up on that 5-htp homeboy... its seem like you need it lols


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 31, 2011)

50X 30mg codeine sulfate tabs. 

enjoying 180mgs tonight


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 31, 2011)

Codeine... never saw it as an actual "high inhibitor"... how is it like


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2011)

smooth as fuck, I used to live on DF118


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 31, 2011)

Then _Florida_ here must have a bit of a tolerance. Now I see why you love Kratom so much ANC


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2011)

i think i do have a tolerance. but ANC is right, such a smooth mellow high. its actually kinda hard to notice the first few times.


----------



## tommybobbin (Feb 1, 2011)

I have recently been taking DHC via cold water extraction. You can get Paramol brand pain killers OTC in the UK. They contain ~7.5 mg DHC and 500mg APAP (paracetemol). The first 2 times I took it with a few beers and on its own the buzz was a bit subtle for me. On Sunday though I took around 220mg along with 50mg of Hydroxyzine, a first generation antihistamine which has supposed synergy with opiates and smoked hashish. The combination was excelent. I was nodding off in total relaxation. Its a combination I will use again on the come down from psychedelics the 2C-x's especially which i find very stimulating.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Phenethylamines nonetheless are stimulatory... unless your blessed with Bromo Mescaline 

A few mg's of two of benzo's will put the ole noggin' to ease


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep. But those "salt sized" mind easers are out of my inventory sad to say!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 1, 2011)

`Dave said:


> am picking up 10gs of mdma


How much does that run you?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Depending on locations 10 grams can run as cheap as 300USD but as expressive as 600USD in some capitalistic regions 

Ah but back to cabinet romancing...

Just secured 2 grams of the almighty sand mdma and a sample of the rare tryptamine 4-HO-MPT... and in a few days 4-MEO-MIPT otherwise known as MOXY will be visiting me


----------



## shepj (Feb 15, 2011)

4-HO-MPT.. nice! Endangered, you should run a 4-sub-tryptamine comparison thread!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2011)

That's not a bad idea. It'll be more entertaining than those ego enraged bluelight reports 

4-HO-MPT being such an unexplored tryptamine... it would be nice to categorize this one to other "HO" substituted compounds!


----------



## shepj (Feb 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> 4-HO-MPT being such an unexplored tryptamine... it would be nice to categorize this one to other "HO" substituted compounds!


Sure thing. There could be 4-Aco-Tryptamines, 4-HO-Tryptamines, etc. A comparison between them would be extremely badass! There are so many out there I feel it is difficult for many to know which to get.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2011)

It'll make a perfect extended niche of TIKHAL, with a little hallmark touch coming straight from Endanger himself


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nothing at the moment... and I'm quite sad. A few remnants of this and that. But I've never been placed in this position. But I live with a motto that encompasses happiness and self sufficiency.... so I'll strive through.

Any goodies on your guys end?


----------



## Daath (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, well... I seem to have several goodies in my bag at the moment, and no time to play.

Maybe some L, K, 5-meo-dmt, salvia, sativa...

Ndanga, where you be?


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 2, 2011)

I dont even like drugs. so there


----------



## floridasucks (May 3, 2011)

i need to restock my cab. im down to maybe 1 or 200mg nn-DMT, about 40- 50mg 2c-e, and a few bars. was suppose to have a gram of opium but it hasn't came yet.

gotta restock on some good lucy, a gram or 2 of MXE, and some of the sand molly.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 5, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> i need to restock my cab. im down to maybe 1 or 200mg nn-DMT, about 40- 50mg 2c-e, and a few bars. was suppose to have a gram of opium but it hasn't came yet.
> 
> gotta restock on some good lucy, a gram or 2 of MXE, and some of the sand molly.


I cant wait to get some opium later this year, love me some opium


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

ive never tried it.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 5, 2011)

really? its pretty mellow


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> few _personal_ hits of white on white, some looney tunes blotter, some 2cb gum sticks, quarter gram of hash, approx. half gram of jwh 18, gram of salvia 30x, some _bud_, some xanex, maybe an ambien in there, some mushrooms, martini stuff...
> 
> I have a ever shrinking assortment of goodies.... Hopefully some shamans make there way to me soon.


Gotta love those safari wearing, dread dangling Shamans 

That's a nice arrangement of "brain inducing accessories"... its more than I have in a long shoot. I would kill for some Looney Tunes


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> really? its pretty mellow


im familiar with alot of other opiates but not the raw form. i hear it smells very good when burnt.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I cant wait to get some opium later this year, love me some opium


Don't we all. I would love to bundle up some Opium in a nice crafted Hookah... oh the splendid aroma's. Kick off my sandals in sand and light up a toast to the rarity of Old Candy herself


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 5, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> im familiar with alot of other opiates but not the raw form. i hear it smells very good when burnt.


smells awsome, taste pretty good to, like the best hash coupled with a few vicodin




ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Don't we all. I would love to bundle up some Opium in a nice crafted Hookah... oh the splendid aroma's. Kick off my sandals in sand and light up a toast to the rarity of Old Candy herself


yeah its a real treat, a rare one also


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> im familiar with alot of other opiates but not the raw form. i hear it smells very good when burnt.


If in sense its cured at its most perfect level it surely does have a nice aroma... the smoke hits the soul good... Campbell's soup good


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 5, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> smells awsome, taste pretty good to, like the best hash coupled with a few vicodin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems at though the opiate God's have been blessing you!

Was this opium formulated by your own means


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the *medicine **cabinet* empty?

I'm sure we all need are daily intake of Vitamin C & D. A Medicine Cabinet is as viable as a Refrigerator Door. As one opens another closes. If its interesting enough, please provide the masses with a chemical makeup. I'm all "Clear Eyes" out! Someone lay the way to new a new "graduated flask" foundation.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 27, 2011)

guess whos back back

back again

ndangers back

tell a friend...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 27, 2011)

My medicine cabinet is full but im saving two spots for a bag of smack & crank if i can ever find a person to buy it from


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 27, 2011)

My medicine cabinet has nothing fun in it. Because fun stuff goes in the safe. Or my pocket.
I seriously need to stock up though. Right now I've got some Provigil, some buprenorphine (yuck), some weed and some oil, and a bunch of antidotes (antipsychotics and Narcan) and some miscellaneous add ons (some antihistamines, antiemetics). And I'm sure I have some dxm around but yuck. As soon as I get a new sep funnel I'll be doing some extractions. And hopefully I'll be getting RXed some nice opioids again. Then some sedatives to complete the collection.


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got about half a gram of weed right now and that's it. I'm waiting on an order of MXE to come in along with some AM-2201 and JWH-122 in a blend. I'm probably going to order some 4-ACO-DMT and 4-FA.


----------



## Martins (Dec 27, 2011)

I am Waiting for my mxe and i have some am-2201 powder and some dxm powder


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking about ordering some 4-ACO-DET. Do you have any experience with that chem? It looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> My medicine cabinet has nothing fun in it. Because fun stuff goes in the safe. Or my pocket.
> I seriously need to stock up though. Right now I've got some Provigil, some buprenorphine (yuck), some weed and some oil, and a bunch of antidotes (antipsychotics and Narcan) and some miscellaneous add ons (some antihistamines, antiemetics). And I'm sure I have some dxm around but yuck. As soon as I get a new sep funnel I'll be doing some extractions. And hopefully I'll be getting RXed some nice opioids again. Then some sedatives to complete the collection.


Gotta agree that's a lot of miscellaneous crap...

I'm glad your investing in a *DXM Extraction *and now lowering yourself to pungent syrups and such. If things spur in the right direction I'll have a lacrosse bag full of, " _grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers._" Only in a Hunter S. Thompson world. If I was to endorse anything else I would be a hypocrite. I want my living room to smell like an Opium Den again. It's been far too long. But with things like these no _rush_ is involved. Otherwise, I'll consider myself a fiend, maniac, a _sloop _tied to lost causes. Let these moments engage you not enrage you


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 27, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Gotta agree that's a lot of miscellaneous crap...
> 
> I'm glad your investing in a *DXM Extraction *and now lowering yourself to pungent syrups and such. If things spur in the right direction I'll have a lacrosse bag full of, " _grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers._" Only in a Hunter S. Thompson world. If I was to endorse anything else I would be a hypocrite. I want my living room to smell like an Opium Den again. It's been far too long. But with things like these no _rush_ is involved. Otherwise, I'll consider myself a fiend, maniac, a _sloop _tied to lost causes. Let these moments engage you not enrage you


The sep funnel isn't for dxm. I've never really cared for the stuff.
The miscellaneous stuff comes in handy. You never know when you'll need something. The antidotes especially. It's a damn shame that it's so hard to get Narcan in most locations.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 27, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> The sep funnel isn't for dxm. I've never really cared for the stuff.
> The miscellaneous stuff comes in handy. You never know when you'll need something. The antidotes especially. It's a damn shame that it's so hard to get Narcan in most locations.


Oh. My assumptions carried me too far. 

Yeah, like a girl needs accessories. Drugs must have accessories too. The antidotes carry mystical powers... not none by many. Narcan? Splendid, I got some _Wikipedia _action on the way


----------



## Martins (Dec 28, 2011)

I will do some dmt extracrtion soon


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 28, 2011)

My MXE is getting here tonight!


----------



## cary schellie (Dec 28, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> My medicine cabinet is full but im saving two spots for a bag of smack & crank if i can ever find a person to buy it from


ya mix em together, speedball


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 28, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> ya mix em together, speedball


Speed Balling. That'll lead to a precariously fast death. But it's all in good sprits eh?

MXE is another dime a dozen kind of research chemical. I'm sure it's scheduling will be fast approaching. Not a bad compound if you know how to control your impulses. I enjoy the fact that I can insufflate 300mg's of Ketamine within a nights _march _and be sleeping like a baby within the next 2 hrs; without any visible recognition the next day. You can play and not be punished. Just be sure to have a *MG Scale *around and you'll be fine


----------



## inhalexhale420 (Dec 30, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> ya mix em together, speedball


I dont know why you would advise someone to do such a thing. Youre asking to die at that point.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 30, 2011)

inhalexhale420 said:


> I dont know why you would advise someone to do such a thing. Youre asking to die at that point.


I'm assuming its a joke


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Common sense. If ya do that combo your prob already a junkie in need


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Common sense. If ya do that combo your prob already a junkie in need


Don't tell me you're a junkie good lad. You'll break my heart


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Say what???


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Say what???


There I fixed it 

Perhaps you'll understand the words that are coming out of my mouth.

On another note. Time to grab my things and head to Las Vegas. News Years will go up in a bang.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats better lol no im not. Never touched the stuff


----------



## notoriouszig (Dec 30, 2011)

the remainder of some shard, a dub of grape ape, and a tab of WoW (fairly certain it's a DOx)


----------



## tranka32 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's One for ya! And thats what I've been taking everyday.


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 31, 2011)

What pills are those? I can't tell from the picture, I can't read what they say on them.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 31, 2011)

Those big ones look like 800mg ibuprofen ?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 31, 2011)

are they the 500mg acetaminophen?


----------



## sven deisel (Dec 31, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> There I fixed it
> 
> Perhaps you'll understand the words that are coming out of my mouth.
> 
> On another note. Time to grab my things and head to Las Vegas. News Years will go up in a bang.


good while your there maybe ill get lucky and youll win that loot u owe me


----------



## mightymiller (Dec 31, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> Those big ones look like 800mg ibuprofen ?


you sir are correct!!! looks like maybe some percs and tramadol also. the rednblue cpas idk, his/hers own special homemade? 

now to brag: boomers that might grow, 2cp,2cc,2ce,4mmc,mxe (crappy synth),mdpv,harmala/harmaline,4fa,etzitolam(sp),phenazapam, and xanax. mescaline that needs cleaning but havent had the "time" sorry but will do and more to extract. 

the collection just grows over time  proof im not an abuser just a user lulz.

what i want: ket(at a resonable price),lucy,deems(looking for a local source of extractable material),kratom(soon to cum)"thats what she said" lmao,and id love to try any/all nbomes. 
some 2ci would be nice as its my favorite 2c. no im not repeating what sasha said in dirty pictures, it actually my fav. havent tried b tho so that could change. the thing with b is its expense compared to other tried and true psychs i like and availability. at one time someone respected here was supposed to send one to make up for a mistake but never happened  
if you recall who you are im still accepting  he was also supposed to trade a source, he got mine but never returned the favor. to be so respected around here i expected more tbh.


----------



## mightymiller (Jan 2, 2012)

well i assume that everyone has emptied thier cabinet as of newyears eve, also the man of such high respect hasnt figured who he his yet. shouldnt be to hard, just think; who waited for months on a reply irregardless of the many pms amd emails that were ignored or answered with more promises unfulfilled. id like to settle up now that your back around! contact can be made here or the otherside, im known in both areas.


----------



## 2fast92 (Jan 3, 2012)

I finished out my cabinet last night. Now I'm empty and it sucks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 3, 2012)

tranka32 said:


> Here's One for ya! And thats what I've been taking everyday.
> View attachment 1965207


Some Vic's and Buddha. As for the multicolored ones, I have no clue. Perhaps you'll be some kind to fill us in on the details


----------



## Beta420 (Jan 3, 2012)

ANC said:


> You don't need to extract these as such, read the link I posted for traditional preperation
> 13 pairs of seeds, which you pay for with 13 stones put at the base of the plant.
> Ground up and steeped in water for an hour, then drank with water... I suggest, drinking only half the first time.
> 
> Its a nice plant similar to datura... in growth


Splendid! The good Mother provides again...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jan 3, 2012)

molecule


mahlll, some tics, blotter i mentioned previously. the grape ape was consumed


----------



## Beta420 (Jan 4, 2012)

About an 1/8 of regs, two syringes of PC B+ spores, one of PC mazatapek, 90 250 mg Nuvigil, 30 tabs clonzepam


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 4, 2012)

Zig you should recrystallize or at least wash that molly.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jan 5, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Zig you should recrystallize or at least wash that molly.


i was debating it. would it make a significant difference in the quality of the roll?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 5, 2012)

No you may loose weight from impurities and cut. But your making it to where its the puriest mdma it can be. So it will improve the roll


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 5, 2012)

notoriouszig said:


> i was debating it. would it make a significant difference in the quality of the roll?


Yes, you would lose some product in the process. I'd say you'll lose about 25% depending on the efficacy of the acid/bases used. Have you tested the molly with an EZ Test Kit or similar regent kit? If the product fizzed rapidly and turned black you have some high quality MDMA. If it reacted slowly and turned black with small remnants of brown I would consider doing a wash. Your brain will thank you later.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 5, 2012)

Beta420 said:


> Splendid! The good Mother provides again...


Read numerous accounts that this particular plant is about 2/3rds weaker than Hawiian Baby Woodrose. However, there is no nausea involved which is a plus in many peoples books. It seems as though some vendors carry better quality seeds. Some report that they need to consume about 90-120 seeds for true LSA qualities to manifest themselves!


----------



## Beta420 (Jan 6, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Read numerous accounts that this particular plant is about 2/3rds weaker than Hawiian Baby Woodrose. However, there is no nausea involved which is a plus in many peoples books. It seems as though some vendors carry better quality seeds. Some report that they need to consume about 90-120 seeds for true LSA qualities to manifest themselves!


That's a lot of munching! I hadnt heard of woodrose. Will read up on it. Thanks for the info. On a separate note I'm astounded by the breadth and depth of your knowledge of chemistry, pharma, botanicals and trends in the scene. I get out to the left coast occasionally. Would spring for a bottle of good- scratch that - *great* scotch to sup with you and engage in a wondering, profound, and ultimately meaningless conversation over a long repast. No agenda...just to satisfy a personal curiosity.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Beta420 said:


> That's a lot of munching! I hadnt heard of woodrose. Will read up on it. Thanks for the info. On a separate note I'm astounded by the breadth and depth of your knowledge of chemistry, pharma, botanicals and trends in the scene. I get out to the left coast occasionally. Would spring for a bottle of good- scratch that - *great* scotch to sup with you and engage in a wondering, profound, and ultimately meaningless conversation over a long repast. No agenda...just to satisfy a personal curiosity.


Yes. Plenty of munching to keep your palette entertained. Although, I'd advise you to steer clear of eating HWB seed for your stomach and sanity sake. It's a god awful experience. Just ask any 50 year woman about the most severe menstrual cramps shes experienced and multiply the pain by 10 and you'll arrive at your answer. The pulp must be absent from all seeds before devouring or shear disappointment will soon ensue. By the way, thanks for all the kind words. I try my best to provide the masses with the most up to date information to feed there pretty little heads. I'm your personal Erowid and Wikipedia wrapped into one meticulously crafted black bow of wonder! Scotch sounds nice but authentic European Absinthe sounds even better. Anytime when you're in the West Coast area send me a kind PM and we can rant about everything under and above the rim of the sun.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 9, 2012)

The _medicine cabinet _is a virtuous wonder to most as it lays bedridden to the concept of masking a sickness. It opens and closes like a stale set of crackers without much thought considered. Whether the medicine lies within the closets of your bathroom or nestled among the top shelfs of your most highly selected crafts of liquor it remains a _Godsend _to that unmanageable ailment that suckles at the core of your soul. Reach inside and you'll be amazed at what you can find! 

I might throw a weekend parade if some DMT Fumurate and WoW LSD _blankets _found there way to me. I'm a sampling kind of lad. I want supersonic samples. I want thrust. I want 300 miles of intergalactic spaciness. All will be determined in a weekends time! _So,_ my cabinet has been very sterile, cold, and practically empty for the past 6 months for the most part. A medicine cabinet feels genuinely authentic when an entheogenic presence graces the air!


----------



## sven deisel (Jan 21, 2012)

hmm mine changes to much right now 4 or 5 g dmt ,25inbome 25c nbome apvp pentadrone 4 meo pcp, mxe 2fma, etizolam, phenazapam. little lucy and some boomers. i think thats it


----------



## sven deisel (Jan 21, 2012)

oops forgot doc


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn. Your well stocked _soldier!

_Etizolam is a rare treat. Still, have not looked into the NBOME series!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine got replenished with some of the Endo 100mg MSContins. There's even a few of them left. For now.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 21, 2012)

You got a little opiate action going on! Anything else to stimulate your senses?


----------



## sven deisel (Jan 21, 2012)

i have etizolam buy the cases not garbage press either still in the pharmy blisterpacks. i have become quite the respected vendor while youve been gone. and they love my $100 a g doc
knocked down the mxe priceses i sell mine for $25 a g thats my retail prices my group buy prices are even better $50 g's of doc. $55 g's of nbomes. it took a while but i have finaly bypassed all the middle men


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good to know. You seem to have a very novel collection.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 22, 2012)

At the moment not much. I'm due to stock up soon I'm sure. Generally when I run across something that interests me I buy a pretty decent supply of it. I just managed to run out of everything at about the same time. I'm sure I'll be encountering something before long. All good things in all good time.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Was blessed with about 500mg's of nearly white crystallized DMT and a few Needlepoint Blotters. That's what happens when you're the B Day Boy!


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy bday ndanger.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you. I thought many of the other psychonaut's would of chimed in. I guess I'm not that important!


----------



## puffy the fish (Jan 23, 2012)

Ohh Yes You are My friend ...
You are aqua !
Nothing more important than this ... alone
<------ Had to re-register to say that ... and nothing but ...
[video=youtube;yolLqx6k1OM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yolLqx6k1OM[/video]
Now I am off to the other side.
Puff ! 


MrED ... loving Your brain @ it's current capacity !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Smile ear to ear! 

Only if RIU provided me with an emoticon to display my genuine happiness!


----------



## 2fast92 (Jan 23, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Thank you. I thought many of the other psychonaut's would of chimed in. I guess I'm not that important!



Happy birthday brobeans. Smoke some DMT for me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 23, 2012)

happy bdayy


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> happy bdayy


Your display picture still _tickles _me to the core Mr. Verde! 

Thanks for the Merry Wishes fellas. Perhaps my cabinet can keep going throughout the year. Brain candy to the rescue.


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm planning on getting some aya as soon I can locate Harmal seeds. Pretty much all I have now is sour patch weed candies =(
I've been trying to fill my cabinet with some nice molly and her dearest friend lucy.

How has the Riu crew been?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

The _Full &#8203;Psychedelic Crew_ is almost back in swing. It almost reminds of the _Save by the Bell _Reunion. But just not as corny! 

The *Beach *is coming to a city near me. Yes, the righteous tan radiating MDMA choke full of licorice scented glory!


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice yeah I had stepped away for a while got busy with life. When I came back I didn't see any of the old faces I used to know so I just stayed hidden more.

I was finally able to have a date with lucy man was she a thrill. Watched Lord of the Rings with her. Ever since then she has been hiding.

I'm thinking of biting into a onion soon. for some molly or Lucy. Just not to sure how I feel yet.

I'm pretty excited to get my hands on aya. It's been about 6 months since I have taken a mental vacation. I'm well over due. Plus I'm excited to finally get it off my list =)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep. Plenty of new faces. The rest migrated to a new place!

I'm glad you _peeked _through the closet, and gave a proper shout out.

Life does get busy. We can't always _fancy _ourselves with the pleasures of life. But when life sigh's and gives us the chance to indulge and beautify our surroundings... why not partake in the _tree of life! _&#8203;


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I thought I had saw something about people migrating. Didn't wanna ask as I felt some would be bothered with it. Hopefully some of the old faces will be back. Puffer would be great as he always kept me entertained with his informative post plus he had a great outlook towards us. 

I've been planning on being here more often. As I'd like to become a modern day shaman.s That is one of the reason's I'm getting my aya is to help out friends with depression from things that happened in the pass. Aya being known for a great way to purge the soul I thought that would be a great way to start. 

Plus it's been over a year since I have enjoyed some spirit molecule =). Last time I was testing the waters with Dmt I wasn't in the best mental state or physica lshape. It did however teach me to love my body and soul. Which lead me to stop eating meat. Which now i'm a 100 pounds lighter and 10 times happier. So I feel it's time for my journey to continue where I left off last time.

Anyway it's good to see your face and the rest of the community again. Hopefully we will all have a wonderful journey and safe trip


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 30, 2012)

New weekend. New _pharmaceutical records! _

Hmm. About a gram of Northern Lights Ear Wax, Kava Kava root (extracts), Sand (Molly > 90% pure ratio), a few Needlepoint blotters. And the rest is the _obtuse sunshine _of a smile radiating from the thought of receiving such a gift through a weekends time!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

The only L I've been getting is crap compared to the weakest , dirtiest WOW.. I envy your needles sir! Envy! Been 6mo since I had a decent dose.

Glad your on that BHO train!


----------



## futureprospects (Feb 1, 2012)

I actually have shrooms in a bag in a tylenol bottle so that makes for a good dose when im not feeling so well


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> The only L I've been getting is crap compared to the weakest , dirtiest WOW.. I envy your needles sir! Envy! Been 6mo since I had a decent dose.
> 
> Glad your on that BHO train!


Never knew you were in between a _rock _and a hard place. I bet it takes about 3-4 blotters to do one Wow blotter justice, right? It's a shame when people dilute and profiteer off the beautifying nature of LSD. It gives _Lucy _a bad name. Yep, the LSD WoW train of _white fluff _and _needlepoint _varieties is back with a super sonic vengeance.



futureprospects said:


> I actually have shrooms in a bag in a tylenol bottle so that makes for a good dose when im not feeling so well


Nice way to _mask _those mushies. I get the feeling you're a robotripper.


----------



## 2fast92 (Feb 1, 2012)

My cabinet needs some major restocking. All that's been in there for the past month has been medium to small amounts of bud and alcohol. I wanna try and get some lucy and or mdma in there for a bit.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

check out this hash oil














Yep 3-4... Nothing quite like the NP...the fluff was a gem too.. there was some fluff at one point but it lacked the clarity and potency of fluff from another time.. I still have about 6 in a jar stuck away... I'm afraid that if I take them they will have lost their sparkle... but somehow I think they must still be the same..!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 1, 2012)

They say the more _bubbly _the hash oil is, the better the outcome. Is this your own fine work Sr.? 

Yeah. Cherish those Needlepoints. Let your brain rest, take a min _vaca, then _travel back the "clarity" realms. Don't let the feeling of desperation sink in. The good stuff is right around the corner.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been on vacation.. for about 8 months now? I'm not in any rush just waiting for a good opportunity to get out into nature.. I think once spring rolls in I will be backpacking down to the grand canyon..


Yes that's my tangerine dream hash oil


----------



## puffy the fish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I've been on vacation.. for about 8 months now? I'm not in any rush just waiting for a good opportunity to get out into nature.. I think once spring rolls in I will be backpacking down to the grand canyon..
> 
> 
> Yes that's my tangerine dream hash oil


Hmm ... You should bring some of that stuff to the Beach !

=)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 1, 2012)

But, isn't the _Beach_ just another brilliantly plotted pile of _quick sand_? 

I'm venturing there soon. In hopes of bringing Molly back with me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

Ill bring some oil to the beach.... i want to bring some L to the beach and stay a few days for sure... another future plan


----------



## 2fast92 (Feb 2, 2012)

I love rolling/tripping at the beach.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 2, 2012)

The pleasure of innocence. 

I'm sure most do enjoy the sight of a fresh landscape. But this _Beach _we speak of is in uncharted territories. 

Oh I hope one day me and MMDA meet. As a marvelous and enrapturing screen play will be unveiling in my head as one omnipotent "Brain Movie!"

Ah the hidden powers of myristicin!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

Brother.. I am speaking in parallels.. 

Read the lines and apply to _both_ subjects...

we can get sandy on the beach... while we partake in extracted oils.. and fresh flowers..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Brother.. I am speaking in parallels..
> 
> Read the lines and apply to _both_ subjects...
> 
> we can get sandy on the beach... while we partake in extracted oils.. and fresh flowers..


So Puffer-esque!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

That's like telling plato his words are socrates-esque..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oops, Puffer does not have a definitive taste. He just is! 

Man, if my plans pan out how I want them this weekend. I'll be hitting the _Beach _hard at a local Trance Club. World reknown George Acosta will be tearing up the decks. What's even better is one of my Indian buddy's is going to bring 3 of his Estonian _chik-a-dee's _to play along in the Sand!


----------



## aaronde (Feb 2, 2012)

whats up? im new here


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 2, 2012)

You tell me _new-comer._

Become familiar with your surroundings. The title of the thread says it all. I'm quite thrilled that your first post lands on the mat of my doorstep.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

What about my 8855th post?

[youtube]16YYLNK5HnI[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't believe you out posted me! 

Only the Crypt had the audacity to do so. 

Love ATB's new CD. He has the best music video's out all Trance DJ's I know of!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

Was I not outposting you the entire time?

This is my second account... first one was an honorable accidental deletion 


I know what you mean about ATB. His music breaks the third wall for me.. Some music can be so superficial ABABABCCBABA.. But his music really touches a different string, goes really deep into another level... especially with open eyes..

PURE needlepoint candy!!
[youtube]uzaFfgmKxhs[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm. You might be right... damn _these _drugs are fucking up my short term memory! 

Today, was the first day SWIM busted out the _mg scale _in some time. six months to be exact. Preparing regents, weights, potions, tweezers. The whole _kit n caboodle_! 

The Sand (90+) purity ratio, DMT. Both products holding there own right as a stature of uncorrupted purity.

BTW, the second picture is a close up of the Sand (Molly). The lattice is a piece of art. Interwoven in Safrole. 

I would say put on your safety goggles. But you're not the _*Kiddies*_ mortar and pestling it! 

Here we go. Thread revived.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 3, 2012)

You know I had the same issues with memory.. Then I stopped doing K


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2012)

The last 400mg's of Ketamine went up missing some how. Perhaps, I snorted the last 400mg's without remembering. 

[video=youtube;Pj8XOr4G8js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj8XOr4G8js[/video]

Ketamine. I miss you dearly. It's a Dear John Letter of epic proportions.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely likely you just blacked that out in your memory.. woke up the next day, forgot about the K the evening before.. and you carry on without thinking twice 


That's why I had to slow down in divulging... At least when mixing it in with the work week.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm _really _satisfied indulging in a 100 millies. It's very forgiving and lacks any _common residues _of a hangover. Still, have not _played _with methoxetamine. Many say its a gorgeous chemical in comparison to Ketamine.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 6, 2012)

haha, classic! 



2cb ftw this weekend!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2012)

So, you got yourself a piece of _psychedelic humble pie _this fine weekend? 

Pressed pill or powder?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 6, 2012)

Little mushroom pill....

Sorry in advance for such terrible pics. Damn crap cameras! No focus at all!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Little mushroom pill....
> 
> Sorry in advance for such terrible pics. Damn crap cameras! No focus at all!


Fluorescent little bastards, aren't they! 

Hmm. I remember these were _going around _a year ago. Contains nothing but 2c-b. Although, I heard the _Bee _&#8203;pressed tabs contain more 2c-b.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 6, 2012)

This is litterally the last one i have! Hope to find more, or at least on par with these!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like 8 pressed mushrooms tabs. Hmm. SWIM's cabinet was heavily stocked with 2c's at one period. 

2c-b is a novelty. It's the icing on the cake when compared to other phenethylamines.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 6, 2012)

agreed


----------



## 2fast92 (Feb 6, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Looks like 8 pressed mushrooms tabs. Hmm. SWIM's cabinet was heavily stocked with 2c's at one period.
> 
> 2c-b is a novelty. It's the icing on the cake when compared to other phenethylamines.


I want SWIM's cabinet.


----------



## weasels911 (Feb 6, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Looks like 8 pressed mushrooms tabs. Hmm. SWIM's cabinet was heavily stocked with 2c's at one period.
> 
> 2c-b is a novelty. It's the icing on the cake when compared to other phenethylamines.


I think the 8 lights are from the flash, the pill is the dark thing.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Geez.

That's an atrocity. I would _retract _that photo and give a better glimpse to all those innocent onlookers in search of a good Bromo-Mescaline fix. 

Eh. I don't know what to call it a _realization _or _epiphany _of sorts but I realized that the best methods of MDMA synthesis come from iodination and bromination. Hence, the bromide amine of a phenethylamine 2C-B!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 6, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> I want SWIM's cabinet.


All for the cost of an inflated penny. SWIM's cabinet can be all yours!


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 7, 2012)

I still have it. I will get another pic up here in a minute! 
Still cant believe I passed on a fat batch of these recently....fml


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Batches.

2c-b.

All in one sentence. Yikes. Would I fume with, "Fuck my life." After, not supplemented _SWIM_ with jarfuls of these beautifully crafted 2C-B tabs. Probably so.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2012)

What ever happen to that photo Mr. Bucket. Did you end up consuming it last night before cropping the picture!


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 8, 2012)

sorry, spaced out there for a minute! 


This cam is garbage....Need My new slr to show up already!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 8, 2012)

Purple Mushroom 2-CB Tabs. 

I wonder if they were halogenated with love?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 9, 2012)

You guys are boring me!

Did you flush your stash down the toilet?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 9, 2012)

When I pack the _Sandy Powder _in a 00 capsule and let the bass balance. I'll make sure to have this echoing off in the background.

Molly will take me on a dark and long (train). 

[video=youtube_share;dGAsDJw9uxI]http://youtu.be/dGAsDJw9uxI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;OaSuSnUJm3E]http://youtu.be/OaSuSnUJm3E[/video]

I just hope this disturbing image is not playing in the background!


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 9, 2012)

these ads in the videos are ruining my trips!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah.

But everything good and free soon adopts ad's. It was only a matter of time!

You're sure up early!


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, Switching up schedules... Change is good!


----------



## notoriouszig (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## weasels911 (Mar 26, 2012)

notoriouszig said:


> View attachment 2091587


Wow very nice. This is why we need a drooling smiley.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jul 2, 2012)

all set 

EDIT: this thread really took a shit, huh?


----------

